# [Format] L'AFNOR demande notre avis : "Non au OOXML !"

## Magic Banana

Parmi la quantité de choses que l'on veut nous passer dans le dos pendant l'été, il en est une qui concerne directement le monde des logiciels libres : Micro$oft tente de rendre standard "Office Open XML". Pour tout savoir dans les détails (et en français), il y a ce document. Pour signez la pétition (qui reprend chacun des points en une ligne mais en anglais) c'est ici que ça se passe. Pour en discuter, c'est ci-dessous.  :Wink: 

EDIT : l'AFNOR a lancé des enquêtes publiques concernant l'ODF et l'OOXML. Vous pouvez donc après création d'un compte (même pas besoin de confirmation), approuver sans réserve le premier et désapprouver avec commentaires le second. Les commentaires sont essentiels pour être considéré par le comité. La date limite de soumission de ces avis est le 31 juillet. Il n'y a donc pas de temps à perdre ! Vous pouvez vous inspirer vous du document pointé dans ce message pour rédiger vos commentaires.Last edited by Magic Banana on Fri Jul 20, 2007 6:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## titoucha

Une nouvelle fois la preuve que M$ se fout totalemet du reste du monde.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

Hum ... on reparlera des qualités de l'ODT une autre fois ok?

(genre pas compatible entre KOffice et OOo... c'est sur que c'est un gros progres)

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hum ... on reparlera des qualités de l'ODT une autre fois ok?
> 
> (genre pas compatible entre KOffice et OOo... c'est sur que c'est un gros progres)

 

La grosse différence, c'est que cette compatibilité peut être amélioré, donc il reste l'espoir que les outils que tu cites s'améliorent dans la prise en charge de ce format. Le jour où tu recevras un document en OpenXML je pense que Koffice aura beaucoup plus de mal pour le gêrer et que tu puisses t'en servir aussi facilement entre Koffice et OOo.

----------

## blasserre

ÉNORME ! j'ai particulièrement apprécié le coup du 1900

----------

## ghoti

Ben ouais : des dizaines de millions de gens sont persuadés que cette histoire de dates, c'est tout aussi normal que de devoir défragmenter son disque dur ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

([off]Tiens, la défragmentation, c'est toujours d'actualité avec hastala vista ?[/off])

----------

## 1cami3

Ah ouais, au fait Vista, il a besoin de défragmenter ??

----------

## Magic Banana

Le système de fichiers utilisé par Window$ est toujours le NTFS (depuis Window$ NT 3.1 sorti en 1993 !  :Laughing:  ). Donc oui...

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hum ... on reparlera des qualités de l'ODT une autre fois ok?
> 
> (genre pas compatible entre KOffice et OOo... c'est sur que c'est un gros progres)

 

C'est sur que si OOXML est adopté on ne va avoir aucun problème de compatibilité.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le système de fichiers utilisé par Window$ est toujours le NTFS (depuis Window$ NT 3.1 sorti en 1993 !  ). Donc oui...

 

C'est pas tant le fait qu'il soit vieux qui fait de lui un FS pourri, le pire c'est justement qu'il faille défragmenter, que c'est lourd, tout moche et mal géré (bonjour l'interopérabilité). JFS a été introduit en 1990 par exemple, XFS débuté en 93 etc... Là on a matière à se marrer un bon coup quand on compare ntfs aux autres FS plus ou moins du même âge!  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

Et puis je ne parle pas de système de fichier, mais de tas de fichiers !

Un système de fichiers qui ne gère pas les droits sur les fichiers, ca pue !

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Un système de fichiers qui ne gère pas les droits sur les fichiers, ca pue !

 

Euh si NTFS permet de gérer les droits. (encore heureux d'ailleurs car c'était justement une des raisons de son développement pour remplacer FAT32  :Wink:  )

[edit]Allez hop, pétition signé! (Tenez à ce propos, la commission pour l'AFNOR devinez quoi? elle est présidé par un mec... qui a des intérêts à ce que krosoft ait son ooxml en standard... monde de merde) [/edit]

----------

## polytan

Oui, mais ils ont aussi dit qu'il ne fallait pas privilégier plusieurs formats standards (et que le libre doit être préféré ?)

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Oui, mais ils ont aussi dit qu'il ne fallait pas privilégier plusieurs formats standards (et que le libre doit être préféré ?)

 

Entre ce qu'ils disent et ce qu'ils font parfois (souvent?) il y a un monde. Wait & see.

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [edit]Allez hop, pétition signé! (Tenez à ce propos, la commission pour l'AFNOR devinez quoi? elle est présidé par un mec... qui a des intérêts à ce que krosoft ait son ooxml en standard... monde de merde) [/edit]

 

C'est le problème avec M$, ils ont les moyens de mettre du monde à eux partout ou il faut.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ultrabug

Signée.

----------

## Astoria

Signé, mais bon ils sont vraiment pas fute fute chez micro$oft   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Astoria wrote:*   

> Signé, mais bon ils sont vraiment pas fute fute chez micro$oft  

 

Certes, mais ils ont l'argent...   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

perso, les arguments donnés concernant les erreurs dans le draft me laissent froid. Avez-vous inspecté les autres drafts d'autres consortiums et constaté que eux sont nickel ?

et puis, c'est pas parce que MS lance un standard que celui-ci va étouffer ce qui existe (arrêtons de faire les calimero et produisons quelque chose au lieu de fumer de l'herbe dans un coin) : au moins, il y aura un standard autour des produits MS Office, et nous pourrons alors avoir une conversion précise de et vers ceux-ci  :Wink: 

----------

## 1cami3

Moi je dirais que M$ a était devancé, on lui a chipé la normalisation et lui après coup tente de faire normalisé son format.

----------

## xaviermiller

(on ne dit pas M$ mais Microsoft)

Non, la politique de Microsoft a changé : auparavant, aucun standard, et depuis un moment, ils standardisent certaines parties (comme le CLI par exemple, excellente idée qui a permis d'avoir Mono, ne l'oublions pas)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  au moins, il y aura un standard autour des produits MS Office, et nous pourrons alors avoir une conversion précise de et vers ceux-ci 

 

Hum il me semble avoir compris dans les specs que ce soi-disant format standard va pouvoir aussi embarquer d'autre format (pas forcément standards). Donc même si la base elle est standardisé qui dit que les documents pourront être ouverts partout? (genre un ooxml qui embarque un .doc ou autre...). Le truc avec l'ODF c'est que *tout* le document est standard bien définit et délimité. Ce qui ne semble pas être le cas de l'ooxml. Ou alors j'ai mal compris (tout à fait possible ça)

Et puis le soucis avec krosoft c'est ce qu'ils ont derrière la tête. Imagine que leur format, une fois "standardisé" soit utilisé par les administration ("oh beh c'est standard alors utilisons le!"), et comme ils ont une force commerciale énorme ça leur sera pas dure de forcer une peu la main pour que les administrations utilisent (ou continuent d'utiliser) la suite ms office par exemple. Et quid de la suite? Allez, une petite modif ici et là, la base reste standard mais la manière donc word l'utilise rend le document lisible complètement que sous word (because bout non-standard embarqué, cf plus haut). Dans cette optique on est bien loin de la définition de standard comme l'ODF par exemple...

Je suis sans doute parano (juste un peu allez...) mais avec krosoft y a de quoi non?

----------

## Magic Banana

Micro$oft ne veut pas ouvrir ses formats. Simplement, en laissant faire, toutes les administrations puis, de proche en proche, tout le secteur public puis tout le secteur privé puis les particuliers adopteraient l'ODT.

Riposte : ils sortent un nouveau format sensé être ouvert pour faire plaisir aux administrations mais difficilement implémentable car, dans les faits, partiellement caché (et rempli d'absurdités). Ainsi seul Word est capable de l'afficher correctement (puisque cette implémentation EST la définition) et Micro$oft maintient son monopole.

 Il y a déjà un format ouvert pour ce type de document : l'ODT. Certes, ce n'est pas, d'un point de vue technique, le format parfait. Mais rien ne sert de le doubler d'un autre format techniquement plus mauvais ! Tout le monde (y compris Micro$oft) doit utiliser l'ODT. C'est tout.

----------

## titoucha

@kwenspc je ne te trouve pas parano, c'est en gros ce que j'ai compris aussi concernant du non-standard dans du standard et c'est là ou je ne comprend plus rien, car dans ma logique soit tu est complètement standard soit tu ne l'est pas mais le moitier-moitier je ne connaissais pas.

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> (on ne dit pas M$ mais Microsoft)

 

Non, la graphie Micro$oft est admise sur le net, le "$" visant à souligner le côté ploutocratique, cupide, corrompu ou la perception immorale, ou contraire à l'éthique, de l'accumulation d'argent.

Je ne vais pas traduire tout l'article de  Wikipedia à ce sujet  :Wink: 

De là à utiliser l'abbréviation M$, où est le mal ?

Nous vivons heureusement dans des pays où la liberté d'opinions et d'expression a encore provisoirement un sens !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@kwenspc : on n'écrit pas krosoft mais kro$oft !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kwenspc : on n'écrit pas krosoft mais kro$oft !  

   :Laughing: 

Pour en revenir à la stratégie de "standardisation" de kro$oft je crois pas que ce soir si empreint de bons sentiments. Très franchement avec le .net (via mono et autres), silverlight récemment: beaucoup de gens ce sont jetés dessus mais l'intérêt est, à mons avis, du côté de kro$oft. Malgré que des solutions libres et performantes existent, qui maitrise avant tout la technologie? kro$oft. Qui édicte les amélioration/add-ons à ces technologie? kro$oft. Qui peut donc faire en sorte d'ajouter des amélioration au framework (dans une nouvelle version, ce que vous voulez) qui soit très difficilement adaptables car trop dépendantes de l'OS sous-jacent pour lequel elles ont été conçues? kro$oft, via leur "os" windows (xp/vista et suivant).

À partir de là il y a une très nette main-mise direct de cette technologie (il ne pourrait en être autrement vous me direz) par kro$oft. Imaginez le poids commercial en services, expertises, etc... que ça représente pour kro$oft? Des milliards, et à ce jeux ils resteront en tête, les autres suivront (comme des moutons...).

Avec ooxml il s'agit purement et simplement de refaire la même chose, en un peu plus pervers (vu le côté standard qui peut embarquer du non-standard). Alors non, clairement non.

----------

## polytan

En trainant, sur LinuxFR, on retrouve pleins de posts sur OOXML vs ODT.

Voici une des images explicatives pourquoi OOXML c'est de la merde...

(Divisez par 10 pour ODT)

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voici une des images explicatives pourquoi OOXML c'est de la merde...
> 
> 

 

ça sens l'oubli (volontaire) du KISS ça  :Laughing: 

----------

## polytan

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *polytan wrote:*   
> 
> Voici une des images explicatives pourquoi OOXML c'est de la merde...
> 
>  
> ...

 

?

----------

## kwenspc

 *polytan wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *polytan wrote:*   
> 
> Voici une des images explicatives pourquoi OOXML c'est de la merde...
> 
>  
> ...

 

cf --> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS-principe

----------

## polytan

Après lecture de cet article wikipédia, je suis d'accord  :Very Happy:  kwenspc !

Dans mes bras !

----------

## Temet

Va bien y avoir Novell pour venter le OOXML ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

Un petit up pour signaler que le cap des 20.000 signatures vient à l'instant d'être franchi ...

http://www.noooxml.org/petition

----------

## titoucha

C'est bien car plus j'ai d'informations sur le "standard" de M$ plus pour moi c'est une attaque en règle de la part de M$ contre le libre via une standardisation.

----------

## polytan

Honte sur moi, j'ai raté la conférence aux RMLL à propos de l'importance des standards libres pour la bureautique... (je suis allé à XFS...)

D'ailleurs c'est sûrement re-transmis via rmll.info, pour ceux qui sont intéressés.

----------

## ghoti

Je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas mettre ça en "post-it" pendant quelques jours ?

Avis des modos ? 

(geekounet, j'ai voté pour toi sur le forum de Trevoke !  :Laughing: )

----------

## gbetous

Bonne idée. J'étais passé à côté de la discussion, et le UP m'a permis d'aller signer.

Je recommande à tous de lire le document cité dans le tout premier post. Très instructif.

----------

## Dismantr

Signé aussi...

Je me bas déjà assez avec mes proches pour les standards ouverts, pour ne pas laisser passer ça...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, j'avais entendu dire que M$ préparait un utilitaire de conversion vers ODT, suite nottamment à ce qu'il se passe dans nos administrations publique ? Rumeur ?

Vous ne pensez pas qu'à termes, M$ sera obligé de passer à un format ouvert ? J'suis peut-être trop optimiste ? Trop de confiance dans l'avenir de l'humanité... Je devrais me méfier  :Evil or Very Mad:  Y'a rien de plus difficile à faire que de sauver les gens de leur propre bétise   :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas mettre ça en "post-it" pendant quelques jours ?
> 
> Avis des modos ? 
> 
> (geekounet, j'ai voté pour toi sur le forum de Trevoke ! )

 

Oups, j'avais pas vu ce post ^^ Voilà qui est fait maintenant  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Malgré la quantité de nouveaux membres pro-Micro$oft (comme c'est curieux...  :Rolling Eyes:  ) dans le comité, la spécification de l'OOXML comme standard a été rejetée !  :Very Happy:  C'est une bonne nouvelle mais nul doute que, très bientôt, Micro$oft soumettra une nouvelle version et tentera d'acheter ou de noyer dans la masse les membres récalcitrant du comité.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truc

ça pour une nouvelle c'est une bonne nouvelle!

Ravi de voir que desfois l'argent n'achète pas [encore] tout!

----------

## Temet

T'as ptet pas bien regardé la courbe truc  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *truc wrote:*   

> ça pour une nouvelle c'est une bonne nouvelle!
> 
> Ravi de voir que desfois l'argent n'achète pas [encore] tout!

 

Comme dit Temet, regarde la courbe : il ne s'en est fallu que d'une seule voix pour que le quorum des 2/3 ne soit pas atteint !

Autrement dit, 2/3 des membres étaient favorables à ooxml, sauf un seul !.

Ca vaut peut-être la peine de résumer :

- jusqu'au 30/05/2007, le comité V1 ne comportait que 7 membres, dont m$.

- jusqu'à cette date, seul m$ était favorable à ooxml (ben tiens !)

- Au total : 1 "pour" (14,3%) et 6 "contre" (87,5%)

- en 1 mois et demi, le nombre de membres est passé de 7 à 23

- sur les 16 nouveaux membres, 14 on voté en faveur d'ooxml (bizarre, bizarre..)

- Au total : 15 "pour" (65,2%) et 8 "contre" (34,8%)

Retournement aussi spectaculaire que suspect, non ?

Perso, je trouve au contraire cette situation plus que préoccupante et qu'elle ne présage rien de bon !  :Sad: 

----------

## truc

'tain! moi qui était pret à dormir sur mes deux oreilles (hum, pas sûr que ça soit la bonne expression, mais bon..)

Mais les gens de "cro$oft"  ayant a voté pourraient au moins lire la critique, et voir que y'avait quand même des problèmes avec leur format   :Confused: 

----------

## polytan

 *truc wrote:*   

> 'tain! moi qui était pret à dormir sur mes deux oreilles (hum, pas sûr que ça soit la bonne expression, mais bon..)

 

Tu as de si grandes oreilles ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

> 'tain! moi qui était pret à dormir sur mes deux oreilles (hum, pas sûr que ça soit la bonne expression, mais bon..)
> 
> Mais les gens de "cro$oft"  ayant a voté pourraient au moins lire la critique, et voir que y'avait quand même des problèmes avec leur format  

 

M$ ne leur demande pas de lire les spécifications et les critiques sur ooxml, mais de voter pour la nuance est énorme.

----------

## Magic Banana

Tout cela s'inscrit bien dans la stratégie d'évangélisation de Micro$oft. À ce sujet vous connaissez ces documents confidentiels ? C'est pas très récent mais visiblement rien n'a changé.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anigel

Bof, je ne suis pas spécialement choqué par les pratiques "commerciales" de MS. Après tout, ils ne font qu'utiliser, à l'échelle planétaire, et dans le monde de l'informatique, ce qu'on trouve tout à fait normal pour nos viticulteurs / agriculteurs / éleveurs avec leurs AOC : empêcher les autres de développer un produit similaire. Sauf que dans ce dernier cas, on a plaisir à consommer les produits  :Laughing: .

Et pour être franc, je ne vois pas vraiment ces tentatives de standardisation comme une menace, mais bien plutôt comme une tentative plus ou moins désespérée de se maintenir dans la course aux formats. Cela fait maintenant plus de 6 mois que j'ai reçu, au titre de mes fonctions au sein du CNRS et de l'Education Nationale, des "indications" qui tendent à faire adopter les formats libres comme formats standards, en provenance des ministères (cf le Référentiel Général d'Interopérabilité). Si Microsoft ne parvient pas à faire adopter son OOXML comme standard, cela signifie pour lui, 2 options seulements : intégrer la compatibilité avec ODT directement dans Office (sérieux constat d'échec), ou ignorer purement et simplement ce format (et donc se fermer le marché des administrations). Bref, je ne vois pas ça comme un danger. Mais je confesse ne pas avoir tout lu, la flemme aidant  :Wink: .

Pour moi, le risque est plus grand dans d'autres pays que chez nous, du moins en l'état actuel des choses.

----------

## Dismantr

Tu m'intéresse Anigel... Pour l'Education Nationale, ils se prononcent comment sur les formats ? J'étais au courant pour les administrations ; mais qu'en est-il du monde de l'éducation ?

----------

## Untux

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bof, je ne suis pas spécialement choqué par les pratiques "commerciales" de MS. Après tout, ils ne font qu'utiliser, à l'échelle planétaire, et dans le monde de l'informatique, ce qu'on trouve tout à fait normal pour nos viticulteurs / agriculteurs / éleveurs avec leurs AOC : empêcher les autres de développer un produit similaire. Sauf que dans ce dernier cas, on a plaisir à consommer les produits

 

Reste à savoir si l'information en général et l'information logicielle en particulier est un « produit » au même titre qu'une bouteille de vin... et si « empêcher les autres de développer un produit similaire » ne constitue pas une réelle menace pour nos libertés ?... Ainsi qu'une entrave aux progrès qu'Internet permet de réaliser dans la diffusion de l'information ? De plus, l'analogie avec une AOC est discutable puisque les AOC n'interdisent à personne de faire du bo(n)vin.

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et pour être franc, je ne vois pas vraiment ces tentatives de standardisation comme une menace, mais bien plutôt comme une tentative plus ou moins désespérée de se maintenir dans la course aux formats. Cela fait maintenant plus de 6 mois que j'ai reçu, au titre de mes fonctions au sein du CNRS et de l'Education Nationale, des "indications" qui tendent à faire adopter les formats libres comme formats standards, en provenance des ministères (cf le Référentiel Général d'Interopérabilité).

 

C'est un peu une question de point de vue. On pourrait aussi dire que si de hauts responsables se soucient de favoriser l'adoption de formats libres, c'est bien que l'utilisation de formats propriétaires (ou libre[ment] détournés) pose de multiples problèmes. MS est encore installé sur plus de 90% des ordinateurs de la planète. Ses pratiques « commerciales » ont des incidences dans tous les domaines de nos vies. Je ne suis pas sur que le rapport des forces en présence autorise une tranquille sérénité quand à l'avenir du libre en France. Sans compter que la droite « décomplexée » récemment intronisée aura probablement une approche plus idéaliste (version libérale) de ces questions. En tout cas, ça serait intéressant d'avoir de tes nouvelles sur le devenir de ces « indications ».

----------

## Magic Banana

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bof, je ne suis pas spécialement choqué par les pratiques "commerciales" de MS. Après tout, ils ne font qu'utiliser, à l'échelle planétaire, et dans le monde de l'informatique, ce qu'on trouve tout à fait normal pour nos viticulteurs / agriculteurs / éleveurs avec leurs AOC : empêcher les autres de développer un produit similaire. Sauf que dans ce dernier cas, on a plaisir à consommer les produits .

 

Et moi je ne vois là aucun parallèle avec le problème des standards. Il y en a un avec celui des marques en revanche : pour savoir ce que l'on achète il est important qu'ils soient identifiés. Si tout et n'importe quoi pouvait s'appeler "Champagne", on ne serait jamais en mesure de différencier un produit d'un autre. Je ne crois pas que quiconque dans le monde du libre est une dent contre le fait de déposer une marque.

Il faut arrêter de tout mélanger sous peine de ne rien comprendre. Ainsi ce que des entreprises comme Micro$oft appellent "Propriété Intellectuelle" cache en fait un ensemble complètement hétérogène de problèmes : celui du droit de copie, celui des marques et celui des brevets. Il est quasi-impossible de dégager un principe général applicable à ces trois choses. Parler de propriété intellectuelle sert donc juste à entretenir la confusion et à désintéresser le public par des problématiques qui semblent compliquées (mais qui ne le sont pas si l'on traite chaque chose séparément). Bref au risque une nouvelle fois de passer pour un barbu (bon... il se trouve que j'en suis un !  :Laughing:  ), RMS a mille fois raison d'insister sur les problèmes de vocabulaire : http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/not-ipr.fr.html

----------

## anigel

Si tu veux manger du OOXML, tu prends Office, pas le choix. Si tu veux boire du Romane Conti tu n'as qu'un choix fini : la production est strictement limitée à une zone géographique donnée. L'analogie est valable en ce sens. Et comme tu le souligne, ça n'empêche pas de boire du bon vin par ailleurs, il suffit simplement de choisir une autre appellation. De même rien ne t'empêche de produire du ODT si tu le préfère à OOXML. Je crois que cette question de standardisation n'est pas un vrai problème : le fait que le fichier se termine par .doc ou par .odt, tout le monde s'en carre. Par contre, il est très difficile de changer les habitudes des secrétaires / directeurs & co utilisateurs de MS Office. OOo-1.1 présentait une interface trop éloignée du ténor du genre, il n'a jamais vraiment décollé. OOo-2.x a une interface très proche de celle de MSO, et marche très bien. C'est l'outil qui doit fournir les ouvertures vers le monde extérieur : le public n'a pas une compréhension suffisante du problème des formats. A ce titre, je pense que MS voudrait développer une sorte de standard obligeant à passer par Office, un .PDF à la Microsoft, qui obligerait à disposer de MSO pour produire les documents. Mais cela ne change rien au fait que pas mal de gouvernements ont commencé à édicter des règles permettant l'accès de l'information au plus grand nombre, via les formats ouverts (prenez conscience des économies d'échelle pour les écoles primaires !). Un éditeur qui voudra vendre son WYSIWYG dans quelques années devra, à mon avis, proposer une compatibilité OASIS. Cela n'empêche pas que, sincèrement, je trouve qu'Office est un bel outil pour le néophyte, et à ce titre, il se vendra toujours.

Concernant le RGI, toutes les infos sont disponibles en ligne, rien n'est caché.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'OOXML n'est pas ouvert dans les faits puisqu'il se définit, en partie, à partir d'autres formats fermés ! De plus il autorise l'encapsulation de morceaux de formats arbitraires ! Enfin, avoir autant de standards que de logiciels sur le marché est un non-sens total ! Pour assurer l'interopérabilité (un des buts principaux des standards), il faudrait alors implémenter toute une tripoté de standard de quelques dizaines de milliers de pages chacun. Un travail colossal. Bref, si Micro$oft tente de rendre l'OOXML standard ce n'est pas pour faciliter l'interopérabilité mais pour rendre sa suite bureautique inévitable.

Sans mentionner le fait que l'OOXML regorge d'absurdités (alors qu'un standard est censé regrouper des "bonnes pratiques") et ne satisfait pas les contraintes de neutralité culturelle et linguistique ! Vraiment, je recommande à tous (et en particulier à anigel) de passer 10 minutes à lire les quelques pages (en français) du document pointé par le premier lien du sujet.Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Jul 17, 2007 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Perso, je trouve au contraire cette situation plus que préoccupante et qu'elle ne présage rien de bon ! 

 

Tu m'as rassuré... je me demandais pourquoi tout le monde était content et si je ne comprenais pas de travers  :Wink: 

En gros, au prochain vote il passe.

----------

## anigel

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'OOXML était ouvert au sens où nous l'entendons habituellement. C'est made in Microsoft, mais ça ne me dérange pas puisque je ne l'utilise pas  :Wink: . Le fait qu'il permette d'intégrer des bouts de documents propriétaire n'est pas plus choquant que ça non plus... Mais là, il faut une culture opensource plus large que celle de Linux pour bien le comprendre. Dans le monde magique de Stallman, effectivement, il n'est pas besoin de prendre en compte les réalités économiques. Mais dans la réalité, on trouve beaucoup plus de produits réseau propriétaires "sérieux" du côté BSD que du côté Linux. Et BSD permet, justement, de mixer ensemble du propriétaire et du libre (prenez Netasq, entre autres, pour rester franco-français).

Comme tu le souligne, avoir autant de formats que d'applis est un non-sens... mais seulement pour l'usager, et seulement de prime abord. Dans le monde propriétaire (puisque c'est de ça qu'on parle), pour utiliser un format breveté par quelqu'un d'autre, il faut passer à la caisse, et donc re-facturer à l'usager final (qui, du coup, râle que c'est trop cher). Développer son propre format coûte moins cher, donc le produit fini est également moins cher. Ca, c'était l'idée de base. Après, les envies de domination du monde de certains ont un peu dévié le cours normal des choses, je le concède volontiers  :Wink: . Mais peu importe : la commission européenne a bien prouvé récemment que même Microsoft pouvait être obligé de plier. Des travaux comme ceux du RGI me font penser que ce n'est pas forcément celui qui crie le plus fort qui aura raison, in fine.

Après, on peut se battre aussi contre Microsoft ; ça ne fait jamais de mal  :Laughing: . Mais dans ce cas précis, je trouve que le géant ressemble fort à un moulin à vent...

----------

## Untux

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après, on peut se battre aussi contre Microsoft ; ça ne fait jamais de mal :lol:. Mais dans ce cas précis, je trouve que le géant ressemble fort à un moulin à vent...

 

On peut aussi considérer que la démocratie devait s'imposer naturellement et que, finalement, ceux qui se sont battu pour elle n'étaient que des exaltés qui enfonçaient des portes prêtes à s'ouvrir.  L'histoire ne nous dira jamais si il aurait suffit d'attendre sagement :]

----------

## Magic Banana

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je n'ai jamais dit qu'OOXML était ouvert au sens où nous l'entendons habituellement. C'est made in Microsoft, mais ça ne me dérange pas puisque je ne l'utilise pas . Le fait qu'il permette d'intégrer des bouts de documents propriétaire n'est pas plus choquant que ça non plus... Mais là, il faut une culture opensource plus large que celle de Linux pour bien le comprendre. Dans le monde magique de Stallman, effectivement, il n'est pas besoin de prendre en compte les réalités économiques.

 

Le besoin d'interopérabilité est une réalité économique fondamentale. C'est de cela dont il est question. Si Micro$oft veut développer un nouveau format, je m'en fous royalement. En revanche ce format n'a aucune raison de devenir un standard si il ne satisfait pas aux contraintes d'interopérabilité, de portabilité et d'adaptabilité culturelle et linguistique ! C'est le cas de l'OOXML. En outre, moins il y a de standard, mieux c'est puisque la quantité joue contre l'interopérabilité (très lourd travail d'implémentation de formats décris en des dizaines de milliers de pages). Or il existe déjà un standard qui lui satisfait à toutes les contraintes sus-listées : l'OpenDocument. Qui plus est, ce format est techniquement meilleur.

Donc en toute logique, l'OOXML ne devrait en aucun cas devenir un standard. Si Micro$oft veut vraiment offrir aux utilisateurs de sa suite bureautique les avantages d'un standard, il n'ont qu'à implémenter l'OpenDocument.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Magic Banana

La Free Software Foundation Europe demande aux organismes nationaux de normalisation de se poser 6 questions relatives à la demande d'acceptation du format ECMA/MS-OOXML comme un standard IEC/ISO. Si au moins une d'entre elles n'a pas de réponse concluante, le rejet devrait aller de soi. Bien entendu, toutes les six imposent le "non"...

----------

## polytan

Très intéressant, je viens de le publier sur LinuxFR...

----------

## Magic Banana

Visiblement Micro$ft semble vouloir appliquer sa stratégie d'adoption d'OOXML dans chaque pays ! Cette entrée dans un blog spécialisé en standard détaille notamment les cas de l'Italie (le comité est subitement passé de cinq à 83 membres !) et du Portugal (Micro$ft préside le comité et Sun Microsystem s'est vu refusé sa demande de participation !). Comment des pratiques pareilles peuvent-elles être utilisées impunément ?!

----------

## Temet

... bah la corruption ça s'appelle.

Tu te rappelles DADVSI ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> ... bah la corruption ça s'appelle.
> 
> Tu te rappelles DADVSI ? 

 

Ca c'est une autre cas très fort.

----------

## polytan

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   ... bah la corruption ça s'appelle.
> 
> Tu te rappelles DADVSI ?  
> 
> Ca c'est une autre cas très fort.

 

Oui, tout aussi préoccupant, passé sous silence, pendant les grandes vacances. Je pense qu'à part les geeks libristes, peu sont au courant...

----------

## Dismantr

Mais comment peuvent-ils, comme ça, augmenter le nombre de membres des commisions ??? Ne sont-elles pas définies par des textes précis ??? Je pensais que le cadre de ce genre d'institution était régi par des textes d'état (décrets, etc..).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Mais comment peuvent-ils, comme ça, augmenter le nombre de membres des commisions ??? Ne sont-elles pas définies par des textes précis ??? Je pensais que le cadre de ce genre d'institution était régi par des textes d'état (décrets, etc..).

 

Je suppose que, dans la plupart des comités, les conditions doivent être de :

1) représenter une entreprise liée à l'informatique

2) payer son droit d'admission (s'élevant à 2000 pour le cas de l'Italie)

Je pense que Micro$oft a de quoi payer les pots de vins pour les nouveau membres (qui, de toute façon, sont à la base des partenaires de la firme de Redmond) et leurs droits d'inscription...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## polytan

Oui,  et dans une des commisions, Microsoft a refusée l'entrée de Sun.

Si c'est aussi sélect, ca doit donner. ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Oui,  et dans une des commisions, Microsoft a refusée l'entrée de Sun.

 

C'est au Portugal. J'en ai parlé 7 messages plus haut.  :Wink: 

Une bonne nouvelle : l'Afrique du Sud, patrie d'Ubuntu, s'oppose à la standardisation de l'OOXML.

----------

## Temet

Oui enfin moi c'est le vote de la France qui m'intéresse ... et je suis pas trop optimiste dans mon pays des droits du fric.

----------

## Magic Banana

Sauf que chaque pays vote lorsqu'il s'agit de faire d'un format un standard ISO (le "I" étant "international"). À l'heure de la mondialisation, mieux vaut que OOXML passe en France et pas à l'échelle internationale que le contraire... même pour les français !

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui enfin moi c'est le vote de la France qui m'intéresse ... et je suis pas trop optimiste dans mon pays des droits du fric.

 

C'est de loin pas le seul dans ce cas malheureusement.

----------

## polytan

Justement. Je pense que l'argent peut aider bcp le libre car c'est gratuit. Quand on voit les administrations européennes qui passent à GNU/Linux, je ne pense pas (humhum) que ce soit pour le côté libre, mais surtout pour le ôté gratos.

Après, si en plus on leur dit que c'est stable et plus sécure, sans débourser un rond, pourquoi diraient-ils non ?

Pour en revenir à OOXML, ce qui peut leur faire adopter l'ODT, c'est le côté pas lié à une puissance américaine.

Non ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Quand on voit les administrations européennes qui passent à GNU/Linux, je ne pense pas (humhum) que ce soit pour le côté libre, mais surtout pour le ôté gratos.
> 
> Pour en revenir à OOXML, ce qui peut leur faire adopter l'ODT, c'est le côté pas lié à une puissance américaine.
> 
> Non ?

 

Je crois que ne pas avoir de backdoor réservée à la NSA dans les systèmes d'exploitation des administrations est aussi un atout convainquant ! Pour le coup seule la liberté d'étudier le code source le permet. Pas la gratuité.

----------

## titoucha

C'est la meme peur de l'espionnage qui à fait interdir le blackberry de RIM dans les administrations de plusieurs pays.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui enfin moi c'est le vote de la France qui m'intéresse ... et je suis pas trop optimiste dans mon pays des droits du fric.

 

Tu as de quoi :  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *linuxfr.org wrote:*   

> L'APRIL et quelques autres acteurs ressentent une certaine partialité de la part de l'AFNOR. Le choix du président de la commission, imposé par l'AFNOR., Frédéric Bon (PDG de Cleverage) n'est pas neutre. Clever Age est en effet, avec Microsoft, la seule société à avoir un intérêt direct à l'existence de deux normes (cette société tente de développer en effet un convertisseur entre les deux formats). Microsoft essaye, sans surprise, de repousser les objections et de diluer leurs effets.

 

L'information importante est là : l'AFNOR a lancé des enquêtes publiques concernant l'ODF et l'OOXML. Vous pouvez donc après création d'un compte (même pas besoin de confirmation), approuver sans réserve le premier et désapprouver avec commentaires le second. Les commentaires sont essentiels pour être considéré par le comité. La date limite de soumission de ces avis est le 31 juillet. Il n'y a donc pas de temps à perdre !

Ce document qui était le premier lien de ce sujet vous sera de la plus grande aide pour formuler vos commentaires.

----------

## anigel

Désolé pour le long délai de réponse, j'ai pris le temps de me documenter mieux sur le sujet  :Wink: .

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> L'OOXML n'est pas ouvert dans les faits puisqu'il se définit, en partie, à partir d'autres formats fermés !

 

C'est faux. Il ne se définit pas à partir d'autres formats propriétaires, il en permet l'encapsulation. Nuance de taille : le format zip aurait-il rencontré le meme succès si on avait interdit d'y ranger des objets au format propriétaire ? Il faut bien comprendre comment est conçu ce format (et je vous conseille à ce sujet l'excellent article de MISC, en vente ce mois-ci). OOXML est réellement un format ouvert. Autrement dit, rien ne vous empêche de programmer un module d'import / export OOXML pour OpenOffice. Vous n'aurez pas besoin de faire de l'ingénierie inverse pour arriver à vos fins, il vous suffira de lire les specs du format. En revanche, ce qui pose problème, c'est les primitives incluses à ce format, et permettant de lire / écrire des fichiers aux anciens formats Office. Ceux-ci sont fermés, et à ce titre, il ne faut pas être surpris que Microsoft refuse d'en livrer les clefs. Pour autant, qui croirait sincèrement que Microsoft aurait développé un nouveau format ne permettant pas la reprise de l'existant ? Nous ne sommes hélas pas dans le monde magique de Richard, comme je le disais plus haut, donc ce n'est tout simplement économiquement pas viable. Techniquement, je ne trouve pas que ce fameux format soit un format "de merde"... Je trouve même l'avancée notable, en ce sens que Microsoft ouvre les specs de son format fétiche. Mais il est vrai que je suis plus pragmatique qu'intégriste du libre. Non pas que je récuse les visions idylliques de ces derniers. Simplement je ne crois pas au communisme logiciel.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bref, si Micro$oft tente de rendre l'OOXML standard ce n'est pas pour faciliter l'interopérabilité mais pour rendre sa suite bureautique inévitable.

 

Faux également, pour les raisons évoquées plus haut. Ce qui rend la suite MS Office inévitable, c'est tout simplement le fait qu'elle est de bien meilleure qualité que la concurrence (et c'était déjà vrai il y a 10 ans). Ce n'est pas très porteur de lâcher ça sur un forum linux, mais c'est un fait : regardons les choses en face, on fait les choses complexes plus rapidement et plus efficacement avec l'outil Microsoft qu'avec OOo (ce qui n'empêche pas que je sois utilisateur exlusif de ce dernier).

 *tutux wrote:*   

> On peut aussi considérer que la démocratie devait s'imposer naturellement et que, finalement, ceux qui se sont battu pour elle n'étaient que des exaltés qui enfonçaient des portes prêtes à s'ouvrir.  L'histoire ne nous dira jamais si il aurait suffit d'attendre sagement :]

 

Puisque nous parlons de la meme démocratie que celle qui a vu l'adoption de DADVSI, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de répondre  :Wink: . Voyez Churchill pour plus de précisions à ce sujet  :Wink: .

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En outre, moins il y a de standard, mieux c'est puisque la quantité joue contre l'interopérabilité (très lourd travail d'implémentation de formats décris en des dizaines de milliers de pages). Or il existe déjà un standard qui lui satisfait à toutes les contraintes sus-listées : l'OpenDocument. Qui plus est, ce format est techniquement meilleur.

 

Mis à part le fait que la dernière assertion ne soit que pure subjectivité, je ne peux pas non plus passer sur le début de ta phrase. Tout utilisateur de wifi connaissant vaguement l'histoire de cette technologie, et celle de Cisco ne peut que se réjouir aujourd'hui que cette société ait décidé d'imposer elle-même ses propres standards.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Si Micro$oft veut vraiment offrir aux utilisateurs de sa suite bureautique les avantages d'un standard, il n'ont qu'à implémenter l'OpenDocument. 

 

OpenDocument a certainement beaucoup de qualités, mais il n'a pas celle de permettre aux entreprises de reprendre leur existant au sein des applications du futur. Et on touche là à la corde sensible qui fera que, quoi que nous fassions, OOXML passera : c'est le même problème essentiel qui touche la licence GPL : celui de l'hermétisme au monde réel. De ce côté-là les gens du monde BSD ont bien mieux compris la situation, du moins je me range à leur avis.

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Justement. Je pense que l'argent peut aider bcp le libre car c'est gratuit. Quand on voit les administrations européennes qui passent à GNU/Linux, je ne pense pas (humhum) que ce soit pour le côté libre, mais surtout pour le ôté gratos.

 

Je serais de mauvaise foi si je disais le contraire (phrase à double sens, notez).

Après, et indépendamment de tout ce que je viens d'écrire, je ne peux pas être surpris de l'attitude de Microsoft dans ce dossier : plus les sommes sont élevées, plus la corruption est efficace, tout le monde sait ça, non ?

----------

## Untux

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puisque nous parlons de la meme démocratie que celle qui a vu l'adoption
> 
> de DADVSI, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de répondre :wink:. Voyez Churchill
> ...

 

« La démocratie est le pire des systèmes à l'exception de tous les

autres ». Je suppose que c'est à cette citation que tu fais référence ?

Hé bien, si tu admets que c'est le pire, tu devrais bien être intéressé

par les nouvelles pistes ouvertes par l'informatique, Internet et le

mouvement du libre non ?

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais il est vrai que je suis plus pragmatique qu'intégriste du libre.
> 
> Non pas que je récuse les visions idylliques de ces derniers. Simplement
> ...

 

... et éviter d'utiliser des termes aussi dénigrants, chargés et

connotés que celui de communisme pour parler du libre. Bill Gates aussi

parlait de « communisme » à propos du libre. Je ne vais pas t'accuser

d'employer ce terme avec les mêmes intentions grossières que Gates, mais

tu savais quand même, un p'tit peu, que ça provoquerait des réactions

non ? :] En tout cas, voici la mienne :

Les communistes ont cru que, pour s'opposer à la violence du

capitalisme, il fallait une révolution sanglante. Ils ont également cru

qu'il fallait contrôler l'information, les idées et les esprits. Ils ont

estimé que la notion même de liberté était irrecevable puisqu'il n'était

jamais question que de la liberté des nantis. C'est, en tout cas en

grande partie, pour cette raison qu'ils n'ont pas pu générer autant de

progrès que les capitalistes et qu'ils ont fini par échouer. Parler de

communisme à propos du libre c'est donc faire preuve d'ignorance

ou d'un soupçon de mauvaise foi, puisque l'on parle du LIBRE !

Allez, à plus :]

----------

## bazouu

Très interessant topic  :Smile: 

Je pense que si Microsoft se met aujourd'hui à vouloir standardiser un format ouvert, c'est plus par la force des choses que par une soudaine envie de faire du libre:

- Le libre est un sujet qui fait de plus en plus de bruit d'un point de vue "politique". En Europe et ailleurs dans le monde, beaucoup d'administration passent au libre, ou au moins étudie sérieusement cette solution.

- La problématique de l'interroperabilité semble être mieux cernée aujourd'hui qu'elle ne l'était dans le passé.

- Et surtout pour moi, à force de reverse engineering, le format .doc tendait de plus en plus à devenir une espèce de format ouvert. Autant dans ce cas sortir un nouveau format, libre, et en faire la promotion pour se faire de la bonne pub auprès du grand public ET des politiques. Microsoft qui aide la démocratisation de standard libre, c'est beau! non?

----------

## anigel

 *bazouu wrote:*   

> Je pense que si Microsoft se met aujourd'hui à vouloir standardiser un format ouvert, c'est plus par la force des choses que par une soudaine envie de faire du libre

 

Exactement. Contraint et forcé par des gouvernements qui n'acceptent plus de ne pas avoir la maitrise de leurs outils. La France en fait partie, mine de rien.

 *tutux wrote:*   

> « La démocratie est le pire des systèmes à l'exception de tous les autres ». Je suppose que c'est à cette citation que tu fais référence ?
> 
> Hé bien, si tu admets que c'est le pire, tu devrais bien être intéressé par les nouvelles pistes ouvertes par l'informatique, Internet et le mouvement du libre non ?

 

Et moi qui croyais bêtement que l'informatique et l'automatique en règle générale avaient été mises au service du Taylorisme (à la base), et de la productivité (par extension)... Mais je te le confirme quand même : oui, c'est un fait avéré, je m'intéresse vaguement aux choses du libre. Simplement, et j'ai presque honte de l'avouer : la philosophie même du logiciel libre est, par essence, contre-productive. Et tant que les gouvernements n'y auront pas mis leur nez, ça ne changera pas. La meilleure preuve en est ce thread, totalement décalé par rapport aux réalités : croyez-vous réellement un seul instant que l'on puisse bouter le .doc hors de nos ministères avec l'aide de OOo, incapable d'ouvrir les documents créés l'an dernier ? Pitié, soyons sérieux, et évitons de théoriser la réalité !

 *tutux wrote:*   

> ... et éviter d'utiliser des termes aussi dénigrants, chargés et connotés que celui de communisme pour parler du libre.

 

Chacun sa vision des choses. Pour moi le communisme n'est pas dénigrable, ça a une signification bien précise, que je ne rapproche pas du tout de ses applications pratiques plus ou moins heureuses - je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui a pu dans mes propos te laisser croire le contraire.

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Parler de communisme à propos du libre c'est donc faire preuve d'ignorance ou d'un soupçon de mauvaise foi, puisque l'on parle du LIBRE !

 

Probablement les deux, et tu me vois désolé de ne pas me ranger à ton avis (quel avis au fait ? quel rapport avec le sujet de départ ? Prendre une phrase de mon texte, la sortir de son contexte et broder dessus, je ne trouve pas ça très constructif). Mais il est vrai que je connais mal le monde du libre...

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   L'OOXML n'est pas ouvert dans les faits puisqu'il se définit, en partie, à partir d'autres formats fermés ! 
> 
> C'est faux. Il ne se définit pas à partir d'autres formats propriétaires, il en permet l'encapsulation. Nuance de taille : le format zip aurait-il rencontré le meme succès si on avait interdit d'y ranger des objets au format propriétaire ?

 Amha, le parallèle n'est pas valable : le format zip est un format d'archivage/compression. Son unique rôle est de stocker/compresser des fichiers et de pouvoir les restituer sans perte; en aucun cas il n'est question pour lui de savoir ce qui y est inclus et encore moins d'afficher leurs contenus.

Ici on parle de document sur lesquels on doit travailler directement : cela inclus un affichage correct et un accès complet *à l'ensemble* du document. Tu imagines ouvrir un document OOXML dans lequel est encapsulé un ".doc" : seule une partie du fichier serait lisible par tous les logiciels implémentant l'OOXML "libre". Le reste du document (je pense à un "vieux" fichier ".doc" réutilisé et complété) n'est accessible que si le logiciel a implémenté le format propriétaire/fermé de word97. Et quel logiciel est capable de le faire proprement (ie avec une mise en page correct etc.) ?

 *anigel wrote:*   

> En revanche, ce qui pose problème, c'est les primitives incluses à ce format, et permettant de lire / écrire des fichiers aux anciens formats Office. Ceux-ci sont fermés, et à ce titre, il ne faut pas être surpris que Microsoft refuse d'en livrer les clefs.

 Cela reprend ce que je viens de décrire, nous sommes donc d'accord.  :Wink: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour autant, qui croirait sincèrement que Microsoft aurait développé un nouveau format ne permettant pas la reprise de l'existant ?

 Il est bien évident que Micrsoft ne va pas développer une suite bureatique qui n'assure pas la rétro-compatibilité avec ses anciennes versions. Mais qu'est-ce qui l'empêche de faire comme pour le changement de format de fichier word par exemple ??? Aujourd'hui il est très facile d'ouvrir un document Word-6 avec la suite OfficeXP. La sauvegarde est automatiquement réalisée dans le format word97. C'est complètement transparent pour l'utilisateur. Et comme Microsoft est le seul à connaitre les spécifications de son format Word, qu'est-ce qui l'empêche de faire la même chose avec une sauvegarde vers l'OpenDocument qui lui est entièrement accessible et certifié ISO ??

Tu ne me feras pas croire (ni personne) que "Microsoft ouvre les specs de son format fétiche". La demande d'un format certifié ISO par la plupart des administration est pour moi le moteur de cette "ouverture". Mais Microsoft l'a bien compris (et depuis fort longtemps) : il lui faut garder la main-mise sur les formats de fichiers bureautiques s'il veut conserver sa suprématie dans le monde des OS personnels. Ils doivent donc ménager la chèvre et le choux et c'est pour ça qu'ils font un pressing important sur les organismes de normalisation.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Faux également, pour les raisons évoquées plus haut. Ce qui rend la suite MS Office inévitable, c'est tout simplement le fait qu'elle est de bien meilleure qualité que la concurrence (et c'était déjà vrai il y a 10 ans).

 La-dessus je suis entièrement d'accord. Cela dit, le tarif de la suite MS Office (pas le tarif étudiant ou universitaire, celui des boîtes que tu trouve en grande surface par exemple) est exorbitant, en particulier pour une utilisation "basique" (ie pour end-user standard) où OOo est très largement suffisant (et bien moins cher).

 *anigel wrote:*   

> OpenDocument a certainement beaucoup de qualités, mais il n'a pas celle de permettre aux entreprises de reprendre leur existant au sein des applications du futur.

 cf. ma remarque sur le passage au format word97 ...

Enjoy !

----------

## Untux

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chacun sa vision des choses. Pour moi le communisme n'est pas dénigrable, ça a une signification bien précise, que je ne rapproche pas du tout de ses applications pratiques plus ou moins heureuses - je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui a pu dans mes propos te laisser croire le contraire.

 

J'ai bien précisé : « Je ne t'accuse pas... » bla bla bla ! Tu as évidemment le droit de penser ce que tu veux du communisme. Mais quelle est donc cette signification bien précise qui est la tienne ? Parce que la lecture du manifeste du parti communiste (disponible, libre de droit :p, ici) montre clairement que le vers était dans le fruit (usage de la violence, restriction des liberté individuelles, etc.). Je me permet donc de réagir, parce que les mots ont un sens et une charge. Et même si cette charge est plus largement due aux « applications pratiques » du communisme, on peut difficilement nier l'impact de ce mot dans les consciences. Non seulement il n'est pas innocent mais de plus il a un sens qui ne correspond pas à la philosophie du libre. Ceci dit, tu as parfaitement le droit de ne pas tenir compte de cette remarque et d'employer les termes que tu veux.

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et moi qui croyais bêtement que l'informatique et l'automatique en règle générale avaient été mises au service du Taylorisme (à la base), et de la productivité (par extension)...

 

Disons les choses comme ça : L'informatique est la science du traitement automatique de l'information. Elle a permis, entre autre, de numériser l'information et Internet de la diffuser largement. Il s'agit d'un progrès majeur dans la diffusion de l'information. Il y a eu un progrès du même genre dans le passé : l'imprimerie. Et, dans la foulée, la révolution industrielle, la démocratie et le capitalisme (suivis de peu par le communisme). Avant ça, il y avait eu l'apparition de l'écriture qui, elle aussi, avait était à l'origine de bouleversements profonds. Il n'est donc pas interdit de penser qu'Internet ET le mouvement du libre auront des effets aussi profonds que l'imprimerie en son temps. Que l'informatique soit au service du taylorisme et autres joyeusetés, je veux bien, mais elle dépasse largement ce cadre.

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prendre une phrase de mon texte, la sortir de son contexte et broder dessus, je ne trouve pas ça très constructif

 

Si je sors des phrases de leur contexte, c'est pour faire référence à ce qui me fait réagir en évitant de citer le post en entier. Ce n'est pas dans l'intention de dénaturer ton propos. C'est ce que nous faisons tous, si je ne m'abuse ?

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Simplement, et j'ai presque honte de l'avouer : la philosophie même du logiciel libre est, par essence, contre-productive. Et tant que les gouvernements n'y auront pas mis leur nez, ça ne changera pas.

 

Ah bon ? Je veux bien qu'on me reproche de na pas être constructif mais bon...

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Amha, le parallèle n'est pas valable : le format zip est un format d'archivage/compression.

 

Le parallèle est, au contraire, parfaitement adapté, puisque le stockage de tous les types d'informations (texte, images, etc...) est d'ores et déjà prévu par le format OOXML, sans avoir besoin de recourir à l'encapsulation d'anciens format proprios. Lorsqu'on parle des primitives d'ouvertures des anciens formats, elles n'ont pour seul et unique but que de permettre l'intégration de fichiers codés dans l'ancien format, directement en tant qu'objet OLE à l'intérieur du fichier OOXML. Et vu que la structure de ce dernier, c'est un ZIP, le parallèle est en fait bien plus que cela : c'est la stricte réalité : un fichier OOXML est un conteneur au format ZIP dans lequel on range les structures décrivant le document et les objets OLE incorporés (ce qui, je vous l'accorde, reste une méthode très sale - d'un autre côté je dois concéder à Microsoft qu'il n'y a pas 50 façon de faire ça).

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu ne me feras pas croire (ni personne) que "Microsoft ouvre les specs de son format fétiche".

 

Son "format fétiche" c'est le format binaire Word (et Excel, cette génération). En ce sens, non, ils ne l'ouvriront pas. Par contre, je crois, comme tu le dis, que les volontés gouvernementales ont eu raison des réticences de MS à leur laisser le contrôle des systèmes. En ce sens, je trouve que c'est une avancée. Et c'est à mon avis à ce niveau-là que les pressions / pétitions sont utiles. Chacun peut agir à son niveau, communal par exemple.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> La-dessus je suis entièrement d'accord. Cela dit, le tarif de la suite MS Office (pas le tarif étudiant ou universitaire, celui des boîtes que tu trouve en grande surface par exemple) est exorbitant, en particulier pour une utilisation "basique" (ie pour end-user standard) où OOo est très largement suffisant (et bien moins cher).

 

C'est probablement pour ça que l'entrée de gamme bureautique de MS, c'est Works, inclus avec 80% des ordis grand public. Pour une grande partie des besoins domestiques, ça suffit amplement, OOo également. Mais je suis d'accord : MSO est largement surévalué, si l'on tient compte de l'utilisation qui en est faite.

Amicalement,

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> C'est probablement pour ça que l'entrée de gamme bureautique de MS, c'est Works, inclus avec 80% des ordis grand public.

 Et quel est la raison pour laquelle il n'y a aucune compatibilité entre MS Works et MS Office (sans passer par du RTF ou autre joyeuseté) ? Et cela, même dans MS Office sensé être beaucoup plus "complet". Qui utilise MS Works franchement ? Personne, car les documents textes ou les présentations que tu reçois par mail sont toutes réalisées sous MS Office. Et amha, c'est principalement cela qui retient le plus l'utilisateur grand public sous Windows : la compatibilité des fichiers échangés. MS l'a bien compris et n'ouvrira jamais ces formats de documents. La seule chose qui pourrait l'obliger à le faire, c'est un changement massif des formats de ces fichiers. Ce qui n'arrivera pas de sitôt comme tu le fais justement remarquer (pas tant qu'on ne pourra récupérer fidèlement l'existant).

Concernant le parallèle avec le format zip, je comprends mieux ton propos. Effectivement, d'un point de vue purement technique l'OOXml est un format ouvert. Mais comme je l'ai dit, pour une suite bureautique, la description du type d'information stockée ne peut être suffisante à partir du moment où il n'est pas possible d'en afficher le contenu directement dans la suite bureautique : ça me fera une belle jambe de savoir qu'une partie de mon fichier est constitué d'un fichier word ou d'une image au format fermé si je ne peux avoir accès à son contenu. Imagine un contrat réalisé ainsi : une partie correspond à la reprise de l'existant (puisqu'on construit en posant une pierre sur une pierre qu'on a déjà posé) et l'autre est ajoutée. Si tu n'as pas la suite bureautique correspondante tu n'as accès qu'a la moitié de l'information. Je n'appelle pas ça un format ouvert permettant l'interopérabilité. Et c'est l'une des conditions "sine qua none" à la définition d'une "norme".

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Imagine un contrat réalisé ainsi : une partie correspond à la reprise de l'existant (puisqu'on construit en posant une pierre sur une pierre qu'on a déjà posé) et l'autre est ajoutée. Si tu n'as pas la suite bureautique correspondante tu n'as accès qu'a la moitié de l'information. Je n'appelle pas ça un format ouvert permettant l'interopérabilité. Et c'est l'une des conditions "sine qua none" à la définition d'une "norme".

 

Soyons clairs : Microsoft ne veut, ni ne peut (économiquement parlant, et sans doute juridiquement également) ouvrir les specs de ses formats historiques. Là-dessus il n'y a pas à divaguer, ça n'arrivera jamais et il n'y a rien d'autre à dire sur le sujet. De mon point de vue, ce nouveau format permettra, après une période d'adaptation de quelques annéess, d'avoir des documents intégralement stockés via les primitives "standardisées" d'OOXML. Et c'est là que réside l'intérêt de ce nouveau format. Tu dis que OOXML n'est pas un format ouvert. Ce n'est qu'à moitié vrai : dans l'exemple que tu prends, OOXML est utilisé comme conteneur d'un objet propriétaire, pas comme langage de description de l'objet en question. En ce sens, c'est un ZIP, ni plus, ni moins. De la même façon, si tu n'as pas de décodeur jpeg2000, tu ne liras pas l'image stockée dans le meme fichier. Il est évident que pour lire un fichier, il faut disposer de la routine de décodage. Mais on en revient à ce que je disais plus haut : Microsoft n'ouvrira pas ces specs-là. Elles disparaîtront sans jamais avoir été officielles. Et pour moi, le progrès se situe dans le fait que justement, maintenant, ces formats ont une chance de disparaître. Au lieu de recevoir des documents .doc de la part de nos administrations chéris, vous recevrez du ooxml ou du odt, que vous pourrez ouvrir avec n'importe quel logiciel disposant du module d'import adapté.

J'ai bien saisi l'argumentaire sous-jacent : il faudrait tout ouvrir. Sur le fond, je suis d'accord. Mais ça, c'est dans le monde magique de Richard. Dans le vrai monde, dirigé par l'argent, la situation sur le point d'émerger constitue déjà une avancée notable je trouve : ça fait quand même plusieurs dizaines d'années qu'on se demande comment décoder proprement un document produit par MS Office... Après, je donne simplement ma vision des choses, à titre très personnel. 

PS : Concernant Works : pas mieux  :Laughing:  - c'est effectivement un outil limité, volontairement bridée ; je ne l'aime pas beaucoup non plus.

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> De mon point de vue, ce nouveau format permettra, après une période d'adaptation de quelques annéess, d'avoir des documents intégralement stockés via les primitives "standardisées" d'OOXML. Et c'est là que réside l'intérêt de ce nouveau format. Tu dis que OOXML n'est pas un format ouvert. Ce n'est qu'à moitié vrai : dans l'exemple que tu prends, OOXML est utilisé comme conteneur d'un objet propriétaire, pas comme langage de description de l'objet en question. En ce sens, c'est un ZIP, ni plus, ni moins. De la même façon, si tu n'as pas de décodeur jpeg2000, tu ne liras pas l'image stockée dans le meme fichier. Il est évident que pour lire un fichier, il faut disposer de la routine de décodage. Mais on en revient à ce que je disais plus haut : Microsoft n'ouvrira pas ces specs-là. Elles disparaîtront sans jamais avoir été officielles. Et pour moi, le progrès se situe dans le fait que justement, maintenant, ces formats ont une chance de disparaître. Au lieu de recevoir des documents .doc de la part de nos administrations chéris, vous recevrez du ooxml ou du odt, que vous pourrez ouvrir avec n'importe quel logiciel disposant du module d'import adapté.

 Là, c'est le monde magique d'Anigel : tu crois sincèrement que les specs "fermées" disparaitrons ??? Tu penses que MS va prendre ce risque ??? Amha, ils continueront d'inclure des portions "fermées" (type .doc ou ActiveX etc. car rien ne les en empêche dans la définition actuelle de leur format) volontairement pour garder la main sur les formats. Car garder la main sur les formats de fichiers bureautiques c'est garder la main sur le système complet (OS, navigateur etc.) !

Enjoy !

EDIT : typo : s/mode/monde (1ère ligne de la réponse).

----------

## kopp

Tout comme Yoyo, je ne suis pas du tout certain que ce soit une porte vers de futurs formats ouverts. Je vois plus cela comme une tentative d'apaiser tout le monde en proposant un format ouvert dans lequel ils pourront continuer à encapsuler du proprio, tout en ayant bonne conscience. Je mise que les prochaines versions d'office, si ce ooxml est adopté enregistreront par défaut en .doc dans un fichier ooxml. Car comme tu le dis si bien Anigel, c'est en partie la nécessité de lire ces formats qui poussent beaucoup de monde à utiliser la suite Microsoft (et surtout à la payer), alors ce serait un peu se tirer dans les pieds que de fournir par défaut un format ouvert que tout le monde peut lire.

D'ailleurs, pour en revenir à la supériorité de la suite bureautique de Microsoft, je suis tout à fait d'accord si ce n'est sur le plan des formules. Jusqu'à la dernière version, il fallait utiliser math type ou un truc du genre pour avoir des formules, ce qui était assez lourd. Je crois que ça a changé maintenant. En comparaison, l'édition de formule dans OOo est fantastique. Mais je pense que Microsoft peut bien remercier le piratage pour le succès de sa suite au près des particuliers. Je suis certain qu'elle aurait un bien plus faible succès si monsieur tout le monde devait se l'offrir à son réel tarif...

Je pense que la lutte contre le piratage devrait être un allié du logiciel libre. Malheureusement, certaines lois ne vont pas dans ce sens et rendent ces logiciels illégaux...

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Là, c'est le monde magique d'Anigel : tu crois sincèrement que les specs "fermées" disparaitrons ??? Tu penses que MS va prendre ce risque ???

 

Je crois surtout que Microsoft n'a pas eu le choix.

----------

## anigel

J'avais vu passer sur une mailing-liste interne au CNRS des rumeurs selon lesquelles Microsoft allait lancer un projet open-source (sous licence BSD, évidemment), permettant de traduire un fichier open xml en open document, et vice-versa. Devinez ce que je viens de (re)trouver ? Apparement, le projet hébergé par sourceforge, et avance doucement (trop, probablement).

----------

## titoucha

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour en revenir à la supériorité de la suite bureautique de Microsoft, je suis tout à fait d'accord si ce n'est sur le plan des formules. Jusqu'à la dernière version, il fallait utiliser math type ou un truc du genre pour avoir des formules, ce qui était assez lourd. Je crois que ça a changé maintenant. En comparaison, l'édition de formule dans OOo est fantastique. Mais je pense que Microsoft peut bien remercier le piratage pour le succès de sa suite au près des particuliers. Je suis certain qu'elle aurait un bien plus faible succès si monsieur tout le monde devait se l'offrir à son réel tarif...
> 
> Je pense que la lutte contre le piratage devrait être un allié du logiciel libre. Malheureusement, certaines lois ne vont pas dans ce sens et rendent ces logiciels illégaux...

 

Sans le piratage les produits M$ n'auraient tout simplement pas percé, il suffit de voir le nombre de logiciels M$ piratés en entreprise, il n'y a pas que le particulier qui ne paye pas sa dime à M$

Pour le reste je pense que le format que M$ veut imposer sera comme un beau papier cadeaux qui emballera un beau contenu toujours aussi illisible si on ne possède pas le bon logiciel de chez M$.

----------

## Oupsman

Cette histoire ne m'empêchera pas de dormir  :Rolling Eyes:  Y'a des trucs bien plus graves dans la vie qu'un putain de format de fichier  :Rolling Eyes: 

Une fois les choses remises en perspective, je vais expliquer mon point de vue : 

- M$ veut standardiser son format. Bien  :Exclamation:  Au contaire  :Exclamation:  Même si le format de fichier contient des bouts propriétaires dedans, où est le souci  :Question:  Je vous rappelle quand même que le NOUVEAU format des fichiers dans Office 2007 est basé sur XML. Une fois que leur conteneur sera standardisé, c'est un pas de plus fait vers une meilleure standardisation. Oui je sais je réve.

- J'utilise OpenOffice à la maison (sous XP Pro SP2) et sur mon PC portable (sous Vista). Les visionneuses sont installées en cas de besoin d'ouverture d'un fichier qui passerait mal. Je reconnais cependant qu'une telle approche n'est pas viable dans le cas d'une entreprise, on peut avoir besoin de modifier les fichiers qu'on reçoit. Ne révez pas : une société qui échange beaucoup de documents bureautiques n'utilisera JAMAIS OpenOffice  :Exclamation:  Le risque d'avoir à gérer de nombreux retours parce que le fichier est mal formaté est beaucoup trop grand. De ce fait, les entreprises n'utiliseront pas OpenOffice pour ne pas avoir à faire les documents en double. J'ai souvent des soucis d'échanges de fichiers entre OpenOffice et Word : des documents écrits sous OO qui se lisent très mal sous Word. Je suis pas surpris : le format binaire de Microsoft est tellement merdique qu'une appli tierce ne peut pas l'écrire correctement tout le temps. Déjà que quand on est passé à OFfice 97 on a eu des surprises  :Rolling Eyes: 

- économies en passant au libre : à d'autres  :Exclamation:  Le coût de support interne risque d'augmenter en flèche, rien qu'en passant de Office à OO. Et je parle même pas d'un passage à Linux  :Rolling Eyes: 

- Les administrations passent au libre. Grand bien leur en fasse. Quand elles auront reçues de nombreux coups de fils d'utilisateurs infoutus capables d'ouvrir un .odt (et oui, tout le monde n'a pas OO sur son poste, et beaucoup de gens ne l'installeront pas), elles comprendront peut être la différence entre standard déposé et standard de fait Ben oui révez pas le standard de fait actuel dans les formats de fichiers bureautique, c'est DOC XLS, PPS et consorts, productions de la suite Office < 2007. 

Enfin deux mots sur la "philosophie" du libre : je pensais qu'adopter le libre voulait aussi qu'on ait une certaine ouverture d'esprit. Là j'ai surtout l'impression que vous avez des grosses oeillères : vous ne voyez que le libre, sans voir les contraintes que cela impose.

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> J'avais vu passer sur une mailing-liste interne au CNRS des rumeurs selon lesquelles Microsoft allait lancer un projet open-source (sous licence BSD, évidemment), permettant de traduire un fichier open xml en open document, et vice-versa. Devinez ce que je viens de (re)trouver ? Apparement, le projet hébergé par sourceforge, et avance doucement (trop, probablement).

 C'est là toute la différence entre "être" et "paraitre" (cf. plus bas).   :Razz: 

@Oupsman : bien sûr qu'il y a des choses plus graves qu'un format de fichier ! Mais il est question dans ce thread d'un format de fichier et de son adoption en tant que standard normalisé. Donc on parle de ça.  :Wink: 

Et tes deux points mettent bien en évidence ce qui est et ce qui devrait être : les administrations demandent un format standard normalisé. Les 2 mots ont leur importance et nulle part il n'est question de Libre dans ce cas. MS possède comme tu l'indiques clairement un "standard de fait" mais pas un "standard normalisé". MS risque donc de perdre le marché des administrations. Ce même marché qui lui a permis de percer et de devenir un "standard de fait". MS mesure de fait bien le risque de voir s'échapper ce marché. Du coup cette société fait le "forcing" pour que *son* format devienne un "standard de fait normalisé".

Je pense qu'elle aurait parfaitement pu se baser sur les formats ODF pour développer sa suite 2007 (tout en conservant la possibilité d'ouvrir les anciens formats "standards de fait"). Mais c'est prendre le risque de la libre concurrence ! Et le risque de perdre des parts de marché (et pas seulement en terme de suite bureautique). Du coup elle développe son propre format qui lui permet de gagner sur les deux tableaux : il est ouvert d'un point de vue purement technique mais permet d'inclure des parties fermées dont elle se réserve l'accès.

Ainsi elle conserve ses marchés (administrations etc.) et ferme la porte à la concurrence !

Et le coup de l'odf-converter renforce encore davantage sa position : sa suite bureautique est compatible avec un format "standard normalisé" et pourra donc afficher parfaitement *tous* les formats de fichiers bureautiques (ce qu'elle ne permettra pas à la concurrence). Quelle administration, quelle société se priverait d'un tel outil ???

Alors pour l'ouverture d'esprit je suis d'accord : je suis le premier à reconnaitre la qualité des produits de MS (OS et suite bureautique entre autre). Mais cela ne dispense pas d'être un minimum lucide et de critiquer les méthodes de la société (je fais une différence importante entre le logiciel et son éditeur).

Enfin, tu parles d'économies, de support technique etc. Il ne me semble pas que cela ait été évoqué ici ... Et les contraintes ne sont pas imposés par le libre comme tu sembles le dire mais par les administrations qui demandent un "standard normalisé". L'ODF étant un "standard normalisé" il n'est pas impossible de produire une suite bureautique sous licence propriétaire qui traite ces types de fichiers et que les administrations la choisisse. Ca ne me dérangerait pas plus que ça à partir du moment où le "cahier des charges" est réellement respecté ("standard normalisé").

Mes 0.02 cents !

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et tes deux points mettent bien en évidence ce qui est et ce qui devrait être : les administrations demandent un format standard normalisé.

 

Non ! Les gouvernements ont demandé un format standard ouvert (et pas forcément normalisé, ça c'est surtout la marotte des USA). La nuance est importante.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> MS risque donc de perdre le marché des administrations.

 

Je préfère ne pas donner de détails (je ne suis d'ailleurs pas certain d'en avoir le droit), mais je peux t'affirmer que, quoi que fasse MS, c'est une société qui travaille avec les services informatiques des gouvernements, et pas contre. Le risque que tu évoque est totalement infondé, crois-moi sur parole. Et j'en profite pour préciser à tout le monde qu'il est inutile de demander des précisions, ou même de broder sur ce que je viens d'écrire : non, je n'ai pas une statue de Bill sur mon bureau, et non, Microsoft ne me paie pas grassement pour écrire ces quelques lignes (à ce propos... si quelqu'un de chez Redmond lit ces lignes, je ne refuse jamais un don, pensez-y  :Laughing: ).

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'elle aurait parfaitement pu se baser sur les formats ODF pour développer sa suite 2007 (tout en conservant la possibilité d'ouvrir les anciens formats "standards de fait").

 

Non, non, non, et rata-non ! Il y a des fonctionnalités dans les anciens formats binaires proprios qui n'ont pas leur équivalent strict au sein d'ODF. J'en suis navré mais c'est une réalité (j'ai déjà parlé de d'OLE, mais ce n'est pas un cas isolé). Si Microsoft avait choisi de se baser sur ODF, la suite bureautique aurait perdu en fonctionnalités, et ça, en libre comme en propriétaire, c'est innaceptable.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Mais c'est prendre le risque de la libre concurrence ! Et le risque de perdre des parts de marché (et pas seulement en terme de suite bureautique).

 

Effectivement (cf plus haut), on peut légitimement penser que si Microsoft avait choisi ODF, elle aurait perdu des parts de marché, puisque sa suite aurait régressé. Mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire ce procès à MS ?

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et le coup de l'odf-converter renforce encore davantage sa position : sa suite bureautique est compatible avec un format "standard normalisé" et pourra donc afficher parfaitement *tous* les formats de fichiers bureautiques (ce qu'elle ne permettra pas à la concurrence). Quelle administration, quelle société se priverait d'un tel outil ???

 

Soit j'ai rien compris, soit tu me fais bisquer, soit c'est de la mauvaise foi caractérisée  :Laughing:  !

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @Oupsman : bien sûr qu'il y a des choses plus graves qu'un format de fichier ! Mais il est question dans ce thread d'un format de fichier et de son adoption en tant que standard normalisé. Donc on parle de ça.
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> Mais cela ne dispense pas d'être un minimum lucide et de critiquer les méthodes de la société (je fais une différence importante entre le logiciel et son éditeur).

 

Hmmm je croyais qu'on parlait technique et interopérabilité.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et les contraintes ne sont pas imposés par le libre comme tu sembles le dire mais par les administrations qui demandent un "standard normalisé". L'ODF étant un "standard normalisé" il n'est pas impossible de produire une suite bureautique sous licence propriétaire qui traite ces types de fichiers et que les administrations la choisisse.

 

Hélas, si... Et je ressors encore une fois mon épouvantail GPLv2, qui supporte mal la réalité du monde moderne, comparé à la licence BSD.

EDIT : j'oubliais le plus important : Oupsman +1  :Laughing:  !

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

> [snip]
> 
> Je préfère ne pas donner de détails (je ne suis d'ailleurs pas certain d'en avoir le droit), mais je peux t'affirmer que, quoi que fasse MS, c'est une société qui travaille avec les services informatiques des gouvernements, et pas contre.

 Ben c'est quand même leurs clients non ?? Il y a un peu d'ironie (et un soupçon de mauvaise foi) dans ma remarque mais disons que je suppose que mandriva (ou autre) travaille aussi avec les services informatiques des différents ministères qui ont "migré". C'est enfoncer une porte ouverte.   :Razz: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Non, non, non, et rata-non ! Il y a des fonctionnalités dans les anciens formats binaires proprios qui n'ont pas leur équivalent strict au sein d'ODF. J'en suis navré mais c'est une réalité (j'ai déjà parlé de d'OLE, mais ce n'est pas un cas isolé). Si Microsoft avait choisi de se baser sur ODF, la suite bureautique aurait perdu en fonctionnalités, et ça, en libre comme en propriétaire, c'est innaceptable.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Effectivement (cf plus haut), on peut légitimement penser que si Microsoft avait choisi ODF, elle aurait perdu des parts de marché, puisque sa suite aurait régressé. Mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire ce procès à MS ?

 Je pense qu'on n'est pas sur la même longueur d'onde. Je n'ai jamais évoqué la supériorité technique de tel ou tel format. Et il n'en a jamais été question ici (ou alors j'ai mal lu). La question est : est-ce que l'OOXML est "normalisable" ou pas en l'état.

Et ma réponse est non : pas tant que ce format ne permettra pas à la concurrence d'obtenir le même rendu de *l'ensemble* du document. C'est les principes d'"interopérabilité" et de "portabilité" imposés par les organismes de normalisation : cf ce document, la partie reprenant les directives ISO notamment.

Comment affirmer qu'un format de fichiers bureautiques est portable et interopérable s'il peut contenir des portions qui ne le sont pas ?

C'est comme si on te vendait une voiture (une safrane 2.5L d'après 2000 par exemple  :Wink: ) et qu'on te dise que tu ne peux utiliser tout son potentiel qu'avec une seule marque de carburant (dont le propriétaire n'est autre que le fabricant de la voiture). Et qu'avec une autre marque de carburant, tu ne pourrais dépasser le 50km/h, que tes essuis-glaces et tes clignotants ne fonctionneraient pas et que ton coffre serait condamné. Alors oui certes, tu pourrais te rendre d'un point A à un point B. Mais je ne considère pas ça comme de l'interopérabilité (de carburant).

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Et le coup de l'odf-converter renforce encore davantage sa position : sa suite bureautique est compatible avec un format "standard normalisé" et pourra donc afficher parfaitement *tous* les formats de fichiers bureautiques (ce qu'elle ne permettra pas à la concurrence). Quelle administration, quelle société se priverait d'un tel outil ??? 
> 
> Soit j'ai rien compris, soit tu me fais bisquer, soit c'est de la mauvaise foi caractérisée  !

 Un peu des trois ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Le sens de mon propos est qu'amha MS a bien plus à y gagner avec l'odf-converter que les autres. Cela lui assurerait une compatibilité totale avec tous les formats ISO. Mais l'inverse ne sera jamais vrai tant que l'ooxml incluera des portions non accessibles à tous.

Pour reprendre l'exemple des voitures, ses voitures fonctionneraient avec tous les carburants du marché; ce qui en soit est une bonne chose si toutes les marques de voitures pouvaient en faire autant et sans limitation.

Et pour être plus précis, l'ooxml pourrait être une bonne chose; mais ceux qui pensent qu'à terme MS Office n'incluera plus de parties fermées (.doc et autres) dans son ooxml et bien vous êtes de doux rêveurs. Car comme tu le dis Anigel, les formats binaires proprios actuels n'ont pas leur équivalent au sein d'odf, certes, mais ils ne l'ont pas non plus au sein d'ooxml (sinon quel intérêt d'inclure ces formats au sein d'ooxml) !!!

Ooxml restera ainsi un format "ouvert" incluant des parties "fermées" et à ce titre il ne peut devenir un standard normalisé.

[OFF]

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Et les contraintes ne sont pas imposés par le libre comme tu sembles le dire mais par les administrations qui demandent un "standard normalisé". L'ODF étant un "standard normalisé" il n'est pas impossible de produire une suite bureautique sous licence propriétaire qui traite ces types de fichiers et que les administrations la choisisse. 
> 
> Hélas, si... Et je ressors encore une fois mon épouvantail GPLv2, qui supporte mal la réalité du monde moderne, comparé à la licence BSD.

 Comment ça ?? Je croyais qu'une norme permettait l'interopérabilité et la portabilité !!

L'odf est sous licence gplv2 ?? Cela implique qu'il n'est pas possible de modifier le format sans en fournir les modifications.

Mais cela impose également une condition sur le logiciel que va lire le format ? Ca me parait incroyable et totalement absurde !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/OFF]

----------

## anigel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ben c'est quand même leurs clients non ?? Il y a un peu d'ironie (et un soupçon de mauvaise foi) dans ma remarque mais disons que je suppose que mandriva (ou autre) travaille aussi avec les services informatiques des différents ministères qui ont "migré". C'est enfoncer une porte ouverte.   

 

Ca ne se résume pas à ça. Lorsqu'un grand ministère collabore avec un grand acteur du logiciel, des collaborateurs sont détachés pour bosser en lien direct avec les services. Pour donner un exemple concret, Microsoft propose aux établissements d'enseignement supérieur des audits complets du système d'information pour savoir où les choses peuvent être améliorées, et comment. Et ceci, croyez-moi ou non, avec une réelle bonne foi : là où un UNIX donne satisfaction, l'ingé détaché ne touche pas. En ce sens il ne s'agit pas de "commerciaux", mais vraiment de partenaires. J'ai pu m'entretenir il y a quelques semaines avec quelqu'un de haut placé chez MS France, et, sincèrement, c'est quelqu'un de tout à fait compétent, qui connaît les problématiques financières et organisationnelles des établissements. Bref, quelqu'un qui n'est pas là uniquement pour vendre.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> La question est : est-ce que l'OOXML est "normalisable" ou pas en l'état.
> 
> Et ma réponse est non : pas tant que ce format ne permettra pas à la concurrence d'obtenir le même rendu de *l'ensemble* du document.

 

Hmmm cette vision est discutable : les primitives à problème ne permettent pas de lire une partie du document, mais bien de lire un document contenu dans un document. Autrement dit, techniquement, tout ce qui est codé via le nouveau format est interopérable. Seule l'encapsulation d'anciens formats proprios ne l'est pas. Mais rendre interopérable un format propriétaire, n'est-ce pas un non-sens ?

Microsoft est donc confronté à une problématique simple : régresser en ne permettant pas l'intégration de documents OLE au sein de sa suite, comme c'est le cas depuis Word 4, et supprimer purement et simplements ces primitives, ce qui va poser un réel problème aux entreprises avec un existant à reprendre, ou, autre solution, ouvrir l'intégralité du nouveau format (OOXML), et proposer ces primitives comme "pont" vers l'existant. En ce sens, le nouveau format satisfait totalement aux principes d'interopérabilité. Et si jamais la normalisation n'est pas acceptée, la communauté y aura effectivement énormément gagné : retour aux classiques .doc et .xls, totalement fermés, passage à la caisse obligatoire. Ca, c'est la réalité : faites votre choix.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> C'est comme si on te vendait une voiture (une safrane 2.5L d'après 2000 par exemple ) et qu'on te dise que tu ne peux utiliser tout son potentiel qu'avec une seule marque de carburant (dont le propriétaire n'est autre que le fabricant de la voiture).

 

Et quand on pense que les specs des voitures sont fermées, que les pièces sont toutes brevetées, que pour l'entretien il faut un logiciel spécifique (la fameuse valise), que pour cela il faut se rendre chez un garagiste équipé. Saloperie de monde capitaliste  :Wink: . Bref, blague à part, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse comparer un bien de consommation avec un vecteur de communication. Les problématiques sont trop différentes. Sinon on peut aussi râler sur la Brique de Président, au format carré non normalisé, qui ne rentre pas dans la boîte en bois de mon Président habituel, au format rond. Bon, je m'égare... (mais je me poile en écrivant ça, vous n'imaginez pas ^^).

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Le sens de mon propos est qu'amha MS a bien plus à y gagner avec l'odf-converter que les autres.

 

Evidemment, ce n'est pas altruiste ! Mais n'oublions pas que ce format est déjà adopté, Microsoft s'adapte donc aux besoin de ses clients (gendarmerie, une partie du monde de l'éducation, la DDE, etc...). Cela n'empêche pas que Microsoft doit proposer à ses clients une solution pour reprendre l'existant (ce qu'ODF ne permet pas).

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et pour être plus précis, l'ooxml pourrait être une bonne chose; mais ceux qui pensent qu'à terme MS Office n'incluera plus de parties fermées (.doc et autres) dans son ooxml et bien vous êtes de doux rêveurs.

 

Encore une fois, je ne peux pas donner trop de détails. Mais n'imaginez pas que Microsoft a négocié un virage aussi important sans concertation avec les organismes qui l'y ont obligé (le gouvernement français en fait partie). Et je peux attester qu'à moins d'une volonté claire de l'auteur d'un document, tout ce qui pouvait être fait avant avec les formats propriétaires pourra l'être avec OOXML.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Car comme tu le dis Anigel, les formats binaires proprios actuels n'ont pas leur équivalent au sein d'odf, certes, mais ils ne l'ont pas non plus au sein d'ooxml (sinon quel intérêt d'inclure ces formats au sein d'ooxml) !!!

 

Non ! Je n'ai pas dit ça ! J'ai dit que la structure d'un document ODF ne prévoyait pas certaines des possibilités (au sens fonctionnalités) des anciens formats proprios. Ce que, précisemment, OOXML permet (et c'est normal, puisque précisemment, OLE est breveté, donc ODF ne pouvait pas légalement se permettre de l'implémenter). N'empêche que, sur le fond, et comme pour ie et le lecteur windows media, l'Europe a pesé, et Microsoft a plié : le nouveau format est ouvert, quoi qu'on en dise.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> L'odf est sous licence gplv2 ?? Cela implique qu'il n'est pas possible de modifier le format sans en fournir les modifications.

 

Cela implique surtout que, sous la GPLv2, on ne peut pas coller ensemble du code libre et du code fermé. Autrement dit, publier un décodeur .doc demandait une licence moins restrictive : la licence BSD. Pour une traducteur proprio <-> libre tout ça me paraît très logique.

Bon, bref, je m'aperçois que je tourne en rond à ressasser toujours les mêmes choses, je quitte donc le sujet ; je pense avoir assez bien exposé mon point de vue. Celui-ci ne semble pas unanimement partagé, mais tant pis, je reste confiant dans l'avenir : même si, dans un monde idéal, Microsoft aurait pu aller plus loin (ouvrir le code de ses formats proprios, ne plus toucher de royalties dessus, etc...), pour moi, OOXML est une évolution positive.

Amicalement,

----------

## yoyo

Je passe sur la première partie car tu es largement mieux placé que moi sur ce point et je te fais entièrement confiance.

(mais pour troller encore un peu (l'autocensure n'est pas loin !!) tu penses que les ingés détachés de Mandriva ou autre sont de mauvaise foi et propose le remplacement des windows server même s'il n'est pas utile ?   :Mr. Green:  ).

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Microsoft est donc confronté à une problématique simple : régresser en ne permettant pas l'intégration de documents OLE au sein de sa suite, comme c'est le cas depuis Word 4, et supprimer purement et simplements ces primitives, ce qui va poser un réel problème aux entreprises avec un existant à reprendre, ou, autre solution, ouvrir l'intégralité du nouveau format (OOXML), et proposer ces primitives comme "pont" vers l'existant. En ce sens, le nouveau format satisfait totalement aux principes d'interopérabilité. Et si jamais la normalisation n'est pas acceptée [snip]

 Dans ce cas, je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne serait pas acceptée.  :Razz: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   C'est comme si on te vendait une voiture (une safrane 2.5L d'après 2000 par exemple ) et qu'on te dise que tu ne peux utiliser tout son potentiel qu'avec une seule marque de carburant (dont le propriétaire n'est autre que le fabricant de la voiture). 
> 
> Et quand on pense que les specs des voitures sont fermées, que les pièces sont toutes brevetées, que pour l'entretien il faut un logiciel spécifique (la fameuse valise), que pour cela il faut se rendre chez un garagiste équipé. Saloperie de monde capitaliste .

   :Laughing: 

Je l'attendais ! Et nous sommes d'accord : je n'ai jamais demandé à MS de passer sa suite bureautique en open source (pièces de voitures brevetées, support technique etc.).

Mais disons que j'ai mis ça là spécialement pour toi (marque et modèle de voiture  :Wink:  ) et que le parallèle n'était pas forcément le plus adapté.

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Le sens de mon propos est qu'amha MS a bien plus à y gagner avec l'odf-converter que les autres. 
> 
> Evidemment, ce n'est pas altruiste ! Mais n'oublions pas que ce format est déjà adopté, Microsoft s'adapte donc aux besoin de ses clients (gendarmerie, une partie du monde de l'éducation, la DDE, etc...). Cela n'empêche pas que Microsoft doit proposer à ses clients une solution pour reprendre l'existant (ce qu'ODF ne permet pas).

 Et comment le pourrait-il sans les "ponts" vers l'existant ?

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bon, bref, je m'aperçois que je tourne en rond à ressasser toujours les mêmes choses, je quitte donc le sujet ;

 Sniffff ... Ne me quitte pas ...

 *anigel wrote:*   

> je pense avoir assez bien exposé mon point de vue. Celui-ci ne semble pas unanimement partagé, mais tant pis, je reste confiant dans l'avenir : même si, dans un monde idéal, Microsoft aurait pu aller plus loin (ouvrir le code de ses formats proprios, ne plus toucher de royalties dessus, etc...), pour moi, OOXML est une évolution positive.

 Je partage ton point de vue : ooxml est une évolution positive !!! Mais insuffisante pour être normalisée (ça c'est mon point de vue), ce qui est il me semble le thème de ce fil (dont on s'est pas mal écarté c'est un fait).

----------

## Magic Banana

Houlà ! Je pars quelques jours en vacances et les modos se mettent à troller avec les ancien modos !  :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement, je suis atterré du cynisme dont font preuve anigel et Oupsman et je remercie yoyo d'avoir défendu la cause dont il est question ici. En résumé, anigel et Oupsman nous expliquent que parce que "Y'a des trucs bien plus graves dans la vie" et que les logiciels de Micro$oft sont de bonne qualité et majoritairement utilisés aujourd'hui, on peut laisser cette firme imposer un monopole via des standards non interopérables (un comble obtenu à coup de pots de vin !). Les critères d'interopérabilité, de portabilité ou d'adaptabilité culturelle et linguistique ne s'appliqueraient donc pas aux standards proposés par Micro$oft !

Pire ils raillent des personnes comme RMS pour nous faire comprendre que rien ne changera jamais. Heureusement que ces gens là existent autrement nous serions aujourd'hui tous forcés d'utiliser le système d'exploitation de Micro$oft (les "standards" ne seraient lisibles que par lui) avec son lot de DRM, de Treacherous Computing, ses backdoors réservées à la NSA, etc. et tout cela à un prix exorbitant puisqu'aucune alternative ne serait possible (tout serait breveté, aucune compatibilité ne serait possible). En outre je rappelle que RMS à l'origine de l'essentiel du système (toute la base GNU) que nous utilisons aujourd'hui et qui n'a rien d'un doux rêve.

Je reprends quelques points (pas tous car j'y passerai l'après-midi !) :

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   L'OOXML n'est pas ouvert dans les faits puisqu'il se définit, en partie, à partir d'autres formats fermés ! 
> 
> C'est faux. Il ne se définit pas à partir d'autres formats propriétaires, il en permet l'encapsulation.

 

Je parlais en fait des spécifications de l'OOXML se basant sur la reproduction des effets de leurs logiciels propriétaires. Un exemple tiré du document pointé par le premier lien du sujet :

 *Réquisitoire contre OOXML wrote:*   

> La partie WordProcessingML d'OOXML liste un grand nombre de paramètres de compatibilité (Compatibility Settings)1  qui permettent à Microsoft de stocker les informations liées aux différents comportements des versions précédentes de ses applications. Ces paramètres ont des noms comme footnoteLayoutLikeWW8, autoSpaceLikeWord95 et useWord97LineBreakRules.2 Cependant, la spécification OOXML ne fait que lister les noms de ces paramètres; elle ne les définit jamais. Microsoft seule connaît la signification de ces paramètres, mais elle refuse d'en donner une définition précise. Au lieu de cela, OOXML renvoie le lecteur aux versions historiques des applications :
> 
> Pour reproduire fidèlement ce comportement, les applications doivent imiter le comportement de cette application, ce qui implique de nombreux comportements différents et ne peut pas être transcrit fidèlement par des mots dans ce standard Office Open XML. Si des applications souhaitent se conformer à ce comportement, elles doivent utiliser et dupliquer la sortie de ces [anciennes] applications.
> 
> C'est clairement imprécis, et ne permet certainement pas la pratique commune et reproductible de ces fonctionnalités. Une application conforme à OOXML, si on lui fournit un document utilisant ces attributs, sera incapable de les interpréter correctement et de fournir un rendu fidèle à l' original. De plus, comme ces attributs, sont simplement listés, mais pas définis, la capacité d'obtenir le bénéfice d'être entièrement compatible avec les grands investissements existants dans les documents Microsoft Office3 (le but d' OOXML selon ses auteurs) est par conséquent réservé uniquement à Microsoft. Le standard OOXML ne fournit pas une pratique commune et reproductible de ce bénéfice.

 

Autre chose :

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ce qui rend la suite MS Office inévitable, c'est tout simplement le fait qu'elle est de bien meilleure qualité que la concurrence (et c'était déjà vrai il y a 10 ans).

 

Non. J'évalue à moins de 1% les utilisateurs de MS Office mettant en uvre des fonctions non présente dans OpenOffice. Ce qui rend MS Office inévitable c'est le fait que l'on reçoit à longueur de temps (notamment par mail) des documents que seul ce logiciel peut lire correctement puisque les formats sont propriétaires. Les standards, au contraire, laissent libre cours à la concurrence pour le bonheur des utilisateurs. OpenDocument est devenu un standard. Le monopole de MS Office est donc menacé. Leur solution : un standard non interopérable (un comble qui doit donc être obtenu de façon malhonnête) pour que leur monopole perdure.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> OpenDocument a certainement beaucoup de qualités, mais il n'a pas celle de permettre aux entreprises de reprendre leur existant au sein des applications du futur. Et on touche là à la corde sensible qui fera que, quoi que nous fassions, OOXML passera : c'est le même problème essentiel qui touche la licence GPL : celui de l'hermétisme au monde réel. De ce côté-là les gens du monde BSD ont bien mieux compris la situation, du moins je me range à leur avis.

 

OOXML devrait être rejeté comme standard et Micro$oft devrait être invité à proposer des améliorations au standard OpenDocument. Implémenter ce standard et les convertisseurs nécessaires est l'affaire de quelques mois pour une entreprise comme celle-ci. Voilà l'attitude que devrait suivre (et être forcée de suivre) Micro$oft si elle veut vraiment fournir à ses clients l'avantage de l'utilisation d'un standard. Avoir deux standards pour la même tâche est une absurdité qui n'est en aucun cas à l'avantage des utilisateurs. Au contraire, augmenter un standard existant de nouvelles fonctionnalités est une attitude positive qui demande nettement moins d'adaptation (je ne parle pas de Micro$oft mais de l'ensemble des producteurs de logiciels et des utilisateurs) et devrait donc prendre moins de temps à être validée par les différents comités.

Mais voilà, Micro$oft ne veut pas perdre son monopole et préfère la tâche difficile (et traditionnellement longue) consistant à rendre standard tout le format OOXML (7000 pages) pauvrement spécifiées (cf. le premier point de ce message) et encapsulant d'autres formats qui ne sont pas plus standard (comme VLM pour la représentation des images vectorielles alors que SVG est standard). Un standard qui est donc très coûteux à implémenter (à part pour Micro$oft) et se veut non interopérable ! La situation vers laquelle on se dirige est ainsi totalement absurde. Elle ne peut être obtenue que malhonnêtement (présidents de comité ayant des intérêts propres à cette situation ubuesque, pots de vins, etc.). Micro$oft l'a bien compris.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> M$ veut standardiser son format. Bien  Au contaire  Même si le format de fichier contient des bouts propriétaires dedans, où est le souci  Je vous rappelle quand même que le NOUVEAU format des fichiers dans Office 2007 est basé sur XML. Une fois que leur conteneur sera standardisé, c'est un pas de plus fait vers une meilleure standardisation.

 

Il ne faut pas confondre "ouvert" et "standard". Un standard devrait par définition être ouvert (mais Micro$oft tente de changer ce critère) mais tout ce qui est ouvert n'est pas standard ! Je me réjoui comme toi qu'une partie du format utilisé par Office 2007 soit ouvert mais en aucun cas il devrait devenir standard !

----------

## Temet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Heureusement que ces gens là existent autrement nous serions aujourd'hui tous forcés d'utiliser le système d'exploitation de Micro$oft (les "standards" ne seraient lisibles que par lui) 

 

Tu bosses ptet dans un lab de recherche ou autre, mais dis toi bien que 98% (à la louche, j'ai viré les graphistes) des gens en entreprise utilisent Windows et ses formats fermés. Donc réveille toi car ce dont tu as peur est déjà la réalité.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Non. J'évalue à moins de 1% les utilisateurs de MS Office mettant en uvre des fonctions non présente dans OpenOffice. 

 

Moi pas!

OOo est une pure horreur à l'utilisation. Même pour une utilisation basique... je préfère largement me tourner vers LaTeX. Encore que faudrait une version maintenue dans portage tu me diras... (y a vraiment personne pour filer un coup de main à Alexis?... parce que tout seul, c'est pas un cadeau).

Pour te dire, j'en suis à espérer que KOffice 2 soit pas mal.

Bref, je trouve les arguments et positions d'Anigel bien plus réalistes (bon Oupsman on va passer, on connait son coté pro M$ über développé) que les tiens que j'ai toujours trouvés bien trop extrêmes (cf GPL 3 par exemple).

Celà ne retire en rien le respect que j'ai pour toi (oublie pas qui héberge remote-emerge non plus hein ^^ (sous GPL 3??)).

----------

## sebtx

Mouai Mouai intéressant tout ça. Etant un grand FAN d'OOo, je me permets néanmoins de dire que pour certaines choses... simples MS Excel se démerde mieux, comme par exemple le formatage conditionnel (le truc qui consiste à appliquer un style différent à une case en fonction de son contenu). C'est simple sous MS Office ça marche tout seul, mais sous OOo, ça veut pas. J'ai pourtant tout essayé...

Et puis y'a plein de chtis trucs comme ça qui sont pas forcément évidents à gérer. Ceci dit il est clair que MS ferait mieux de contribuer à l'OpenDocument, mais même si un jour ça devait arriver, il se démerderait quand même pour y inclure des trucs proprios "indispensables" lisibles seulement par son logiciel...

Non ce qu'il faudrait réellement c'est que les gens changent de mentalité (et les entreprises un peu aussi) et arrêtent les solutions proprio (ça commence quand même à arriver petit à petit)...

Affaire à suivre...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bref, je trouve les arguments et positions d'Anigel bien plus réalistes (bon Oupsman on va passer, on connait son coté pro M$ über développé) que les tiens que j'ai toujours trouvés bien trop extrêmes

 

Mais c'est pas vrai ça ! C'est quoi cet argumentaire ? Parce que Micro$oft équipe "98% des gens en entreprise" que cette situation est inébranlable et qu'il faut laisser Micro$oft passer outre les règles régissant les autres sociétés ! Je ne vois pas ce que ma position a d'extrême. Mon discours peut être découpé en cinq points :

1) Je reprends les critères sensés régir l'adoption d'un standard et met en exergue le fait que OOXML ne les satisfait pas (cf. ce document).

2) J'argumente en défaveur de la multiplication de standards se recoupant très largement (un travail d'implémentation difficile et inutile).

3) Je me fais exégète de la stratégie de Micro$oft (un standard qu'ils sont les seuls à pouvoir implémenter entièrement).

4) Je dénonce son application via des procédés malhonnêtes (présidents de comités vendus à la cause de Micro$oft, étranges changements de composition de ces derniers).

5) J'explique quelles devraient-être les actes de Micro$oft si leur stratégie était en accord avec les objectifs des organismes de standardisation (étendre OpenDocument).

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a d'extrême là dedans ? Le fait de s'opposer aux volontés de Micro$oft ? Une entreprise ayant un quasi-monopole aurait ainsi le droit de l'assoir pour de bon en dénaturant le concept de standard ?

Je ne comprends pas votre attitude défaitiste à l'heure où Micro$oft est pourtant mis à mal :Micro$oft a déjà perdu dans le domaine des serveur au profit des logiciels libres ! Le logiciel libre n'est pas un rêve éloigné de toute réalité ! Dans le domaine du Web 2.0, Micro$oft est quasi-inexistant ! Des formats nés dans le monde du libre sont des standards !

Enfin deux affirmations importantes pour recentrer le sujet :

1) OpenDocument != OOo.

2) OpenDocument peut être étendu. Micro$oft fait parti d'Oasis et y est donc, a fortiori, convié.

----------

## Dominique_71

Micro$oft déclare que l'OOXML devrait favoriser l'interopérabilité. Une interopérabilité à 7000 pages. Qui va les lire? Et dans ceux qui les liront s'il y en a, qui les comprendra et sera donc en mesure d'utiliser cette interopérabilité à 7000 pages?

Faut qu'ils arrêtent de fumer la moquette chez micro$oft, ou alors qu'ils changent de dealer! Le pire c'est que certains politiciens doivent fumer la même merde.

Quand à la démocratie (ou au commuinisme), elle n'est pas et ne sera jamais meilleure que les hommes et les femmes qui la font. Et comme nous vivons dans une société capitaliste avant d'être politique, elle est de plus subordonnée à l'économie et par conséquent incapable de remplir sa tâche première: assurer les conditions nécessaires au bonheur de tous et de chacun de ses membres. En fait, c'est même pire que ça car le premier chiffre d'affaire mondial est le trafic d'arme et qu'aucun politicien démocratique ne se risquera à lancer une campagne pour abolir ce trafic éhonté et criminel car c'est un affaire qui marche commercialement.

Pour preuve que c'est encore pire, d'après l'ONU, il y a aujourd'hui assez de nourriture pour tous et pour chacun dans ce monde. Toujours d'après l'ONU, environ 35 millions de personnes crèvent de faim chaque année. Il s'ensuit que la seule raison qui pousse ces gens vers la mort est la pauvreté car ils n'ont simplement pas les moyens financiers de se payer la nourriture existante en quantité suffisante sur les marchés.

Faites le calcul: 35 millions de mort annuelle représente le plus grand Holocauste de l'histoire. Donc oui, la démocratie capitaliste est bel et bien le pire de tous les systèmes de sociétés inventés jusqu'ici! Et comme le dit le poète (Jan Hammarlund): "Nous avons besoin de tous pour appeler cela un monde."

Nous sommes bien loin de la nourriture open-source alors que cela, vu l'ampleur de l'Holocauste en cours, devrait être la première priorité des politiciens!!!

Quand à micro$oft, rien d'étonnant que le plus grand centre industriel qu'ils aient en-dehors des USA se trouve dans Israël, petit pays bien connu pour sa politique d'exclusion par la terreur institutionnalisée encore pire que celle qui sévissait dans l'Afrique du sud de l'apartheid. Or, tous les gouvernements occidentaux supportent cette politique en continuant d'avoir des relations normales avec Israël, quand ce n'est pas dans le cas des USA, en subventionnant cet État. Il n'y a dés lors rien d'étonnant à voir le soutien de certains de nos politiciens à micro$oft.

----------

## Temet

J'ai rien contre l'ODT, je dis juste que MS Office est 10 millions fois plus agréable à utiliser que OOo, c'est tout.

Après, pour le truc über simple, je préfère KWord je pense. J'ai vu qu'il commençait à savoir lire du *.doc ... avec certes une mise en page assez catastrophique.

Si les gouvernement veulent vraiment de l'interopérabilité, il doivent exiger de M$ l'ouverture du format doc ou interdire à leurs administration d'utiliser dorénavant le format doc.

Et comme je vois mal l'un des deux se faire...

Perso j'ai rien contre une alternative à M$ Office, mais jamais de la vie on me fera gober que c'est OOo.

----------

## Dominique_71

Je suis en train de lire le pdf. Le coup de la date est grandiose: "Pour des raisons historiques" micro$oft n'utilise pas le calendrier grégorien. Encore un coup des évangélistes, car c'est bien connu, dieu a créé la terre en 6 jours. Saint Billou s'est trahi avec ce coup là!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  On comprend mieux pourquoi il fait des investissements massifs en Israël depuis des années!

----------

## anigel

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> On comprend mieux pourquoi il fait des investissements massifs en Israël depuis des années!

 

Et c'est reparti... Ca m'étonnait aussi, qu'on en ait pas encore entendu parler  :Laughing:  !

----------

## Dominique_71

Et ce ne sont pas les seuls à investir dans ce petit pays: Israel Valley

Les sionistes ne se gênent d'ailleurs pas pour citer leurs sponsors: Au sujet de Paul Allen

Intel n'est pas en reste: Processeurs

Une rechere rapide avec google donne des centaines de milliers de liens similaires. Il serait par conséquent plus que souhaitable que le mouvement open source ne s'intéresse pas qu'à ce qui touche directement le court terme et notre porte-monnaie en matière de hardware (drm), mais regarde plus loin et s'intéresse aux pratiques politiques des grandes industries en rejoignant le boycott international d'Israël: Chroniques de la Terre Promise

Afin qu'il n'y ait pas de sous-entendu, je précise que certains des membres de ma famille sont juifs et que je n'ai rien contre les juifs. Je sais simplement faire la différence entre juifs et sionistes tout comme je fais la différence entre chrétiens et évangélistes ou sionistes chrétiens. Chaque religion a ses intégristes et les sionistes sont les intégristes des juifs et des chrétiens. Une histoire de famille!

----------

## Oupsman

[HS]

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bref, je trouve les arguments et positions d'Anigel bien plus réalistes (bon Oupsman on va passer, on connait son coté pro M$ über développé) que les tiens que j'ai toujours trouvés bien trop extrêmes (cf GPL 3 par exemple).
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  On oublie un peu mon métier là non  :Question:  Je suis admin Unix avec une forte compétence Linux. Sauf qu'au contraire de beaucoup d'entre vous, je ne suis absolument pas intégriste du libre, pas plus que je suis intégriste Microsoft.

J'ai 3 PC sous Gentoo à la maison (dont le PC qui sert au surf sur le Web pour les invités), et j'ai tendance à conseiller d'essayer Ubuntu un peu partout autour de moi (ouais Gentoo j'ai pas confiance, je risque d'être appelé souvent). Moi avec un coté pro MS hyper développé  :Question:  C'est la meilleure  :Exclamation:  Ceci dit mon coté pro Libre est aussi hyper développé  :Exclamation: 

Oui mes PC de travail sont sous Windows (XP SP2 et Vista maintenant)  :Exclamation:  Oui j'ai passé au moins autant de temps à les paramétrer que j'ai passé de temps à installer Gentoo sur mon serveur (un bon bout de temps  :Laughing:  ). Donc maitenant ils tournent sans me faire chier. Pourquoi j'ai besoin de windows  :Question:  Parce que pour mon plaisir j'ai besoin de logiciels qui n'existent pas sous Linux*  :Exclamation:  Oh oui si je n'utilisais pas autant Poser et Vue 6 Esprit, je travaillerais probablement majoritairement sous Linux comme il y'a 6 ans. J'ai quand même aussi pas mal de logiciels libres installés sur mes PC de travail, dont VLC, Firefox, Thunderbird, Apache, Eclipse, la suite MySQL au complet, Gimp (bof, comparé aux outils du commerce il tient pas la route) et j'en passe.

Donc non je n'ai pas de statue de Billou chez moi, il me servirait même plutot de cible de flechettes  :Rolling Eyes:  Mais je n'ai pas non plus de portrait de Linus, même si son bouquin trône en bonne place dans ma bibliothèque.

[/HS]

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Non. J'évalue à moins de 1% les utilisateurs de MS Office mettant en uvre des fonctions non présente dans OpenOffice.

 

TU évalues. C'est bien  :Exclamation:  Perso, moi ce serait plutôt proche de 30 % voir plus. C'est simple : certains documents Excel que ma société m'envoie (en particulier mon compte rendu d'activité) sont inutilisable sous OO. Rien qu'au niveau des macros, il n'y a aucune compatibilité. En particulier les fonctions décisionnelles. Je ne sais pas quel est ton métier, mais je crois qu'il faudrait que tu te trouves un travail dans une vraie entreprise, que tu sortes dehors pour admirer ce qui se passe dans le vrai monde. Oublie un peu le prisme déformant "Libre" et essaye de sortir du champ de distorsion de la réalité généré par certains apôtres du Libre : tu verras, ton esprit va s'ouvrir. J'ai fais la même chose y' à 6 ans. 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OOo est une pure horreur à l'utilisation. Même pour une utilisation basique... je préfère largement me tourner vers LaTeX. Encore que faudrait une version maintenue dans portage tu me diras... (y a vraiment personne pour filer un coup de main à Alexis?... parce que tout seul, c'est pas un cadeau).
> 
> Pour te dire, j'en suis à espérer que KOffice 2 soit pas mal. 

 

J'aime beaucoup OO. Une fois oubliées toutes les habitudes prises avec Office (que j'ai utilisé régulièrement jusqu'à la version 2000), on travaille vite et on produit des documents de qualité. Une petite anecdote : ma femme me demande de chercher une formule de calcul sous Excel pour calculer le nombre d'années pleines entre deux dates. J'essaye forcément sous OO, je n'ai que ça d' installé : bingo, y' à une fonction qui permet de le calculer  :Idea:  Je passe le classeur sur le PC de ma femme et charge le fichier sous Excel 2003. Et merde, la fonction n'existe pas sous Excel. Bon ben on va calculer autrement  :Rolling Eyes:  Cependant ce doit être une exception parce que des formules fonctionnant parfaitement sous Excel mais pas sous OO, j'en ai vu pas mal, surtout au niveau statistiques. 

Bon l' apartée est terminée. Je vais maintenant détailler mon point de vue, un peu plus documenté : 

OOXML n'est pas utilisable en l'état. Il inclut des bouts propriétaires dedans, en particulier les formats doc xls et autre. Je vous rappele que Microsoft a affiché sa volonté de cesser l'utilisation de ces formats. Cette tendance avait déjà commencé en 2003. Source. 

6000+ pages de certifications. AMHA c'est trop. Il est clair qu'un développeur seul ne peut intégrer tout cela. Mais un gros projet libre comme OO devrait intégrer ces spécifications relativement rapidement. Et là on va entendre tous les intégristes du libre beugler au scandale  :Laughing: 

Oui OOXML peut intégrer des .doc, .ppt, .xls. Non ces formats ne seront plus utilisés, sauf pour préserver une forme de rétro compatibilité (douteuse, je doute que cela serve). Il serait plus simple d'ouvrir les spécifications de ces formats. Peut être. Mais comme précisé plus haut, Microsoft veut les abandonner. Pourquoi ouvrir un truc qu'on veut abandonner ? Pour que les applis puissent ouvrir les fichiers ? Microsoft diffuse gratuitement une mise à jour pour Office 2000, XP et 2003 afin que ces applications puissent gérer des fichiers dans le nouveau format. Donc on s'achemine doucement vers un nouveau standard, ouvert puisque l'intégralité des spécifications du format est disponible. Format meilleur que ODT ? Là n'est pas la question ... Office compatible avec ODT  :Question:  Ouais ca ca pourrait être sympa et favoriser l'essort d'OpenOffice chez les particuliers. 

* cherchez pas, y'a rien  :Laughing: 

PS : Israël est cité, le point Godwin est pas loin  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

/me trouve que le fil est entrain de déraper sec   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Non. J'évalue à moins de 1% les utilisateurs de MS Office mettant en uvre des fonctions non présente dans OpenOffice. 
> 
> TU évalues. C'est bien  Perso, moi ce serait plutôt proche de 30 % voir plus. C'est simple : certains documents Excel que ma société m'envoie (en particulier mon compte rendu d'activité) sont inutilisable sous OO. Rien qu'au niveau des macros, il n'y a aucune compatibilité. En particulier les fonctions décisionnelles. Je ne sais pas quel est ton métier, mais je crois qu'il faudrait que tu te trouves un travail dans une vraie entreprise, que tu sortes dehors pour admirer ce qui se passe dans le vrai monde.

 

J'ai un vrai travail, merci. Je rédige presque exclusivement... sous LaTeX.  :Wink:  Idem pour mes pésentation (beamer). Je ne me sers pas de tableur.

Peut-être que 1% est un peu faible mais je ne crois aucunement que 30% des licences MS Office achetées ne sont pas justifiées. Pense à tous les ordinateurs particuliers (pour lire les présentations envoyées par mail), aux petits commerces (facturation), aux secrétaires (courriers), aux étudiants (rapports, petites présentations), etc. Enfin, là n'est pas le problème ! Ce n'est pas parce que MS Office domine le marché que leur format doit être inconditionnellement accepté sans considération des contraintes d'interopérabilité, de portabilité et d'adaptabilité culturelle et linguistique (je sais, je radote).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> PS : Israël est cité, le point Godwin est pas loin 

 

Malheureusement...  :Evil or Very Mad:   Je ne voudrais pas que ce sujet soit "locké" avant de rappeler qu'il nous reste 5 jours pour dire à l'AFNOR que nous refusons OOXML.

----------

## yoyo

En effet, le lock n'est pas loin du tout ...  :Confused: 

J'assume une part de la dérive en troll de ce thread puisque je l'ai beaucoup alimenté (le thread, pas le troll) ces derniers jours.

Cependant, je suis resté dans les limites autorisés à savoir : on parle technique, on argumente (de bonne ou de mauvaise foi  :Wink: ), on donne SON avis mais on ne juge pas les autres que se soit sur leurs avis ou leurs compétences techniques, on ne politise pas (ou n'idéologise pas) le débat etc.

Il n'est question ici QUE du format ooxml et de nos avis pour son ÉVENTUELLE adoption en tant que standard normalisé (en particulier par l'AFNOR) en l'état.

Il est HORS DE PROPOS de discuter de la politique de tel ou tel société/état, de son implication dans tel ou tel autre société/état. Il n'est même pas sensé être question de licence, de supériorité d'un logiciel par rapport à un autre, du pourcentage de personnes utilisant telle suite (et pour quelles raisons elles le font) etc.

La question est OOXML peut-il être défini comme un standard normalisé ?? Oui, non, pourquoi !!!

Tout ce qui s'écartera un peu trop de cette ligne conduira à la suppression du post et au lock du thread.

Qu'on se le dise !!!

----------

## Oupsman

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> En effet, le lock n'est pas loin du tout ... 
> 
> J'assume une part de la dérive en troll de ce thread puisque je l'ai beaucoup alimenté (le thread, pas le troll) ces derniers jours.
> 
> Cependant, je suis resté dans les limites autorisés à savoir : on parle technique, on argumente (de bonne ou de mauvaise foi ), on donne SON avis mais on ne juge pas les autres que se soit sur leurs avis ou leurs compétences techniques, on ne politise pas (ou n'idéologise pas) le débat etc.
> ...

 

OOXML est déjà définit comme standard normalisé  :Arrow:  http://www.ecma-international.org/memento/TC45.htm

Maintenant, pour ce qui est de l'adoption par l'ISO, je dis pourquoi pas. Est-ce que cela serait réellement génant  :Question:  Je ne crois pas. Des standards normalisés pas ou peu utilisés, y'en a un paquet. Si les entreprises et/ou administrations refusent en masse ce standard ou que les sociétés de développement gueulent trop fort, le standard ne tiendra pas longtemps. L'avantage étant que RIEN de ce qui est défini dans le standard ne pourra être breveté. Un bon point ça  :Idea: 

Même si le standard au complet n'est pas interopérable (formats proprio), la majeure partie l'est. Cependant, même la partie qui ne l'est pas graphisme vectoriel fonctionnera pour tous les types d'applications sous Windows via l'utilisation des bibliothèques standards sous Windows. Cependant, pour les autres OS c'est loupé   :Confused: 

Donc pour moi la réponse est oui. 

@Magic Banana : tu travailles dans quelle genre de société  :Question: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> @Magic Banana : tu travailles dans quelle genre de société 

 

Un laboratoire de recherche en informatique... Les chercheurs en mathématiques/physique/informatique utilisent presque exclusivement LaTeX. Le bonheur quoi !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> En effet, le lock n'est pas loin du tout ... 

 

@yoyo ma remarque n'était pas spécialement pour toi, par contre je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec le format de M$ et Israël.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Red Hat Magazine vante dans cet article les attraits d'un véritable format ouvert comme OpenDocument et, en filigrane, dénonce la tentative de standardisation de l'OOXML proposée par une entreprise qui n'a jamais cessé d'uvrer contre l'interopérabilité.

----------

## titoucha

Je suis tomber sur cette page ce matin et il y a presque de quoi en rire.

PS: Il faut aussi lire les commentaire.

----------

## Dominique_71

On en revient toujours à la logique de notre société capitaliste: le profit financier prime sur tout le reste. Parlez moi de capitalisme et osez dire qu'il s'agit d'un système durable alors que son premier chiffre d'affaire est le trafic d'armes et j'éclate de rire!  :Laughing:  Le débat du libre est, dans un tel contexte, un phénomène marginal et il le restera tant que nous n'iront pas plus loin.

En effet, le mode collaboratif de développement de nos logiciels à prouvé son efficacité et il pourrait être appliqué au modèle politique. Nous pourrions alors développer autre chose qu'une économie aveugle dont nous sommes les servant, mais au contraire une économie qui serve nos besoins, les besoins de tous et de chacun, et les besoins de notre environnement. Un peu à la façon des forums sociaux, mais sans les noyautages politiques dont ils font l'objet en Occident.

Pour les censeurs: libre à vous de séparer l'élément politique de vos actes de ces actes, mais ne me demandez pas d'en faire autant. Ne pas le faire offre l'avantage d'élargir le champ du débat. Et le fait que le monde politique se soit emparé du logiciel libre dans ces débats montre bien que cette ouverture est nécessaire! Ils n'ont pas attendu votre permission pour le faire!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Et ce ne sont pas les seuls à investir dans ce petit pays: Israel Valley
> 
> Les sionistes ne se gênent d'ailleurs pas pour citer leurs sponsors: Au sujet de Paul Allen
> 
> Intel n'est pas en reste: Processeurs
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas trop ce que ces commentaires à connotation plus que douteuse ont à voir avec les projets de normes pour les documents bureautiques.  :Confused: 

----------

## fabienZ

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> On en revient toujours à la logique de notre société capitaliste: le profit financier prime sur tout le reste. Parlez moi de capitalisme et osez dire qu'il s'agit d'un système durable alors que son premier chiffre d'affaire est le trafic d'armes et j'éclate de rire!  Le débat du libre est, dans un tel contexte, un phénomène marginal et il le restera tant que nous n'iront pas plus loin.
> 
> En effet, le mode collaboratif de développement de nos logiciels à prouvé son efficacité et il pourrait être appliqué au modèle politique. Nous pourrions alors développer autre chose qu'une économie aveugle dont nous sommes les servant, mais au contraire une économie qui serve nos besoins, les besoins de tous et de chacun, et les besoins de notre environnement. Un peu à la façon des forums sociaux, mais sans les noyautages politiques dont ils font l'objet en Occident.
> 
> Pour les censeurs: libre à vous de séparer l'élément politique de vos actes de ces actes, mais ne me demandez pas d'en faire autant. Ne pas le faire offre l'avantage d'élargir le champ du débat. Et le fait que le monde politique se soit emparé du logiciel libre dans ces débats montre bien que cette ouverture est nécessaire! Ils n'ont pas attendu votre permission pour le faire!!! 

 

Sans doute préférerais tu vivre sous le régime d'Ernesto Rafael Guevara de la Sern (plus connu sous le nom de Che Guevara ou le Boucher de la Cabaña suite aux nombreuses exécutions des opposants à son régime qu'il a supervisé) vu ton avatar.

J'imagine que tu aimerais être dans camp de travail forcé tels qu'ils existaient sous le régime cubain de l'époque.

Toujours est-il que je ne vois pas le rapport.

Pourrais-tu plutôt aller faire ta propagande sur un forum où elle a sa place ? merci.

----------

## geekounet

Bon et bien, puisque le sujet continue à déraper grâce à Dominique_71, je me vois dans l'obligation de supprimer ce dernier post et de locker le topic.

Fin du topic.

----------

